# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  CNN Arizona Debate (2/22) 8:00ET- Official Thread

## Matt Collins

CNN will be hosting the Arizona Debate on (2/22) 20:00 ET. This is the official thread!


Here is the offical stream:
http://www.cnn.com/video/?/tab/live#...ive/cvpstream1

----------


## Hospitaller

This debate is being over shadowed by fraud threads, a good thing i think.

----------


## SCOTUSman

All candidates will be a sitting at a table together. The moderator, John King, will be at a separate table.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

1st page reservation held here.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

can't wait

----------


## WilliamC

I'll actually be watching on TV tonight, against my better judgement.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Wasn't John King the moderator who skipped ROn Paul's view on Abortion during the debate and the Ron Paul crowd called John out for that?

----------


## Kords21

I guess there will be 3 tables? 1 for John King, 1 for the 3 stooges and 1 for Ron Paul off in the corner in the shadows?

----------


## nasaal

Ron Paul gets to sit down?  Excellent.  Easier to look like the statesman he is.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

> Ron Paul gets to sit down?  Excellent.  Easier to look like the statesman he is.


Actually, kind if a good point. As insignificant as it may seem, him sitting prevents the back of his suit from "popping up" showing how it doesn't fit like it does when he stands and eventually has to start hunching over a little.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Wasn't John King the moderator who skipped ROn Paul's view on Abortion during the debate and the Ron Paul crowd called John out for that?


Yes, also known as Dana Bash's _wife_...

*Come on crowd!*  You have to have the Dr.'s back with _Bash's wife_ "moderating"!  

Take it to 'em South Carolina style!

----------


## cstarace

Official seating order:

Paul - Santorum - Romney - Newt

----------


## BUSHLIED

John King: Dr. Paul, you haven't won a primary race yet, why are you still running?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Official seating order:
> 
> Paul - Santorum - Romney - Newt


Perfect. Ron bashes Santorum. Newt can bash Romney.

----------


## hillertexas



----------


## Shane Harris

> John King: Dr. Paul, you haven't won a primary race yet, why are you still running?


guaranteed.

----------


## NaturalMystic

Dr. Paul needs to let them know that he fears no country and is scared of no enemy. Scared leaders will always make irrational decisions and mistakes just as doctors due in medicine. If any country threatened our national security he would use the authority bestowed upon him by congress to express the will, might, and intelligence of this great nation. The world we live in today will demand that we have a smart, strong, and principled leader not one that is consistently scared of the ills of the world.

       RON PAUL 2012  "I'M NOT SCARED"

----------


## TheTexan

I would just like for him to point out that for 100 years every President, Reagan included, has increased size & scope of government, and the other three on that stage will most certainly continue that pattern.

I would also like for him to use the words "theft" and "Federal Reserve" in the same sentence.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> Perfect. Ron bashes Santorum. Newt can bash Romney.


The bad thing about this line up is that they will focus on santo-romney-newt with Ron Paul not in the shot. Expect a shot of just those 3 with Romney in the middle often.

----------


## bunklocoempire

*TRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## D.A.S.

Buckle up, people...  this debate is gonna be rough.

Politifact has released a "Half-True" verdict for Ron Paul's recent ad against Santorum called "Fake Conservative":

http://www.politifact.com/texas/arti...rick-santorum/

Why is that important?  Because Santorum surely read Politifact and will use it in his favor.  He'll be ready with an emotional response, firing back at Ron Paul saying "Congressman has a history of giving false statements" as he has done before.

I hope Dr. Paul is ready for tonight's debate, because the heat is ON, and he needs to tear into his opposition tonight.  I would advise folks to dial down your expectations a bit and to prepare for a lot of whiny Santorum on your screen.

----------


## Bruno

What is the drinking game?

----------


## Antwan15

Go Get'em RON! Godspeed!

----------


## bluesc

> What is the drinking game?


Get wasted before it begins. When you feel so angry that you want to pass out, take a shot.

----------


## Ronulus

> What is the drinking game?


Everytime anyone but Ron gets a follow up or rebuttal to a question that didn't involve them.

----------


## Antwan15

> Get wasted before it begins. When you feel so angry that you want to pass out, take a shot.


Im playing amazing right now!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> What is the drinking game?


Boilermakers when Paul gets a chance to speak 100% truth?

EDIT:  Like a toast, trying to stay positive.

----------


## 3kgt

> What is the drinking game?


lmfao this comment made my evening, if I didn't have work @ 10:30 I would so be down for taking shots every time frothy tells everyone how scared he is of Iran

----------


## PursuePeace

> *TRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*


I saw that pic on Napolitano's FB page earlier. 
Love that.

SO so so so true.

----------


## Aratus

gingrich is being pressured to quit even though he's found sheldon adelson's unique and singular gravy train.
mitt romney wants to outflank and whump rick santorum sooooooooo bad and is trying not to side onto some of
his idiotwind stances. i'd say if doctor ron paul comes thru the debate without sweating badly he looks like a potus!

----------


## Kingfisher

Tune in for another episode of Ron Paul vs The Three Stooges.

----------


## sailingaway

Since Matt has neutered my thread, I will repeat the link, and the warning, here:

*Here-->> http://live.cnn.com/future/*

Hope it's a good one!

*Watch out for 'the sky is falling!' trolls!!*

They always show up to pretend every stutter ends the race, and the best defense is just to offer them tissues or ignore them.  I sure can't keep up with them in debate threads, and am often on twitter during debates.

----------


## tom7126

I propose we take a shot every time the word "sex" is used in this presidential debate.

----------


## Antwan15

> I propose we take a shot every time the word "sex" is used in this presidential debate.


That or "war on religion"

----------


## sailingaway

> I propose we take a shot every time the word "sex" is used in this presidential debate.


You'd get more drink with 'Satan' I think, in this one.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Since Matt has neutered my thread, I will repeat the link, and the warning, here:
> 
> *Here-->> http://live.cnn.com/future/*
> 
> Hope it's a good one!
> 
> *Watch out for 'the sky is falling!' trolls!!*
> 
> They always show up to pretend every stutter ends the race, and the best defense is just to offer them tissues or ignore them.  I sure can't keep up with them in debate threads, and am often on twitter during debates.

----------


## Bruno

Did anyone catch Erin acting funny about the bird in the background? She cracked me up.

----------


## NaturalMystic

> Buckle up, people...  this debate is gonna be rough.
> 
> Politifact has released a "Half-True" verdict for Ron Paul's recent ad against Santorum called "Fake Conservative":
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/texas/arti...rick-santorum/
> 
> Why is that important?  Because Santorum surely read Politifact and will use it in his favor.  He'll be ready with an emotional response, firing back at Ron Paul saying "Congressman has a history of giving false statements" as he has done before.
> 
> I hope Dr. Paul is ready for tonight's debate, because the heat is ON, and he needs to tear into his opposition tonight.  I would advise folks to dial down your expectations a bit and to prepare for a lot of whiny Santorum on your screen.



Rick now does not support it because of cost and failure to deliver.  He has no ground to stand on concerning NCLB and I would not mention Politifact if I was him especially concerning Fannie and Freddie

----------


## Antwan15

> Did anyone catch Erin acting funny about the bird in the background? She cracked me up.


Yea I saw it, it totally freaked her! She's cute.

----------


## Lucille

Doug Stanhope:  "Here's the path to sobriety: Play the Ron Paul drinking game. Watch CNN and take a drink every time someone says his name."

----------


## Bruno

I like the drinking game ideas above.  I'd add to it drink whenever John King takes a breath while speaking, but we'd all stay sober.

----------


## jacmicwag

I'm hoping Ron tears into Rick tonight but only after Smelly starts the fight. Would really like Ron to confront Rick on his social issues stance and offer an alternate theory to Rick's "satan is attacking America". Something along the lines of our own fear and lack of belief in basic American constitutional principles is what is attacking America. Maybe add that the real devil is in our out-of-control spending which condemns us to a life in debt.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Is that sulphur I see wafting off of Santo?

----------


## bluesc

> I like the drinking game ideas above.  I'd add to it drink whenever John King takes a breath while speaking, but we'd all stay sober.


"Mmm. Uhhh. Yuh--. Hmm."

He does it when Wolf is speaking too.

----------


## Lucille

> Buckle up, people...  this debate is gonna be rough.
> 
> Politifact has released a "Half-True" verdict for Ron Paul's recent ad against Santorum called "Fake Conservative":
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/texas/arti...rick-santorum/
> 
> Why is that important?  Because Santorum surely read Politifact and will use it in his favor.  He'll be ready with an emotional response, firing back at Ron Paul saying "Congressman has a history of giving false statements" as he has done before.
> 
> I hope Dr. Paul is ready for tonight's debate, because the heat is ON, and he needs to tear into his opposition tonight.  I would advise folks to dial down your expectations a bit and to prepare for a lot of whiny Santorum on your screen.







> And in the last federal budget adopted when Republicans held full sway (2007), the Education Department's appropriation was 60 percent higher than in 2001, 36 percent accounting for inflation.


Because inflation has nothing to do with Washington's out of control spending, and the Fed doing the Big Gov't Party's bidding?  I'm not too worried about that one.

----------


## ONUV

Is it time for Paul to be more aggressive instead of letting the other guys talk/beat each other up? Playing it safe hasn't won a state.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Hey Matt, some of us DO prefer 24hr time, actually.  

I'm up on http://www.cnn.com/video/?/tab/live#...ive/cvpstream1 waiting now.  I hate that stream tho because you either have a 1 inch vid or full-screen with no in between.  Someone let me know if there is a preferred stream.  Thanks!

----------


## donnay

I was listening to Rush Limpballs today and he made a snarky incoherent comment about Ron Paul double dipping on money supposedly taken by the campaign for flights and being reimbursed by Congress...or something like that. I didn't catch it all.   I think Rush was foreshadowing the lame question they will ask tonight!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

time to make coffee

----------


## donnay

> Hey Matt, some of us DO prefer 24hr time, actually.  
> 
> I'm up on http://www.cnn.com/video/?/tab/live#...ive/cvpstream1 waiting now.  I hate that stream tho because you either have a 1 inch vid or full-screen with no in between.  Someone let me know if there is a preferred stream.  Thanks!


Here is one:  http://newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

----------


## Pauls' Revere

what time does this start?

----------


## CasualApathy

> what time does this start?


It says in the thread title...

----------


## sailingaway

> I was listening to Rush Limpballs today and he made a snarky incoherent comment about Ron Paul double dipping on money supposedly taken by the campaign for flights and being reimbursed by Congress...or something like that. I didn't catch it all.   I think Rush was foreshadowing the lame question they will ask tonight!


that would be pretty petty.  Apparently Raw Story thinks in the /90s Ron MAY have double billed two places for the same plane fare, or alternatively (they even mention this possibility) he may have been traveling with someone who might have been paid for by a different place.  Benton says any double payments would have been inadvertant, but that he can't respond because he doesn't have the records which he referred to as 'stolen', although whether that means someone got private info they shouldn't have or literally that paperwork went missing and they now don't have it to look at to figure out what went on, I don't know..

Either way, this man gave up his PENSION from an employer he worked for for over 20 years because he thought the pension was too rich for taxpayers to be on the hook for.  Anyone who wants to pretend he was dipping into petty cash is going to have a pretty hard time, long term.  SHORT term, if they raise it and Ron doesn't remember to mention his pension, returning funds to the treasury etc, it might divert people.  But it is too long before the next election and the truth will out, imho.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> It says in the thread title...


Thanks. Should have know, it's "The official thread title time"

----------


## phil4truth

Are we all seated comfortably with appropriate beverages? The fun is about to commence. I have my voodoo doll of Sick RANTorum at the ready.

----------


## kill the banks

> Are we all seated comfortably with appropriate beverages? The fun is about to commence. I have my voodoo doll of Sick RANTorum at the ready.


stick another needle in it

----------


## phil4truth

> stick another needle in it


I'm doing an "Ask for a needle in it, get 10 free." deal for tonight only. Your 11 needles are in progress....

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## jcarcinogen

New CNN live stream: *http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_t1#...ive/cvpstream1*

----------


## ghengis86

> Ready to watch another trash debate. I wonder why I keep doing this to myself.


Don't. Wait for the highlight tube. It single handedly lowered my blood pressure by 20.12 points.

----------


## aloneinthewilderness

http://www.indecisionforever.com/blo...onight-222-87c 

Kind of funny...

----------


## foxtrotterz

anyone else getting no audio through stream?

----------


## phil4truth

> Don't. Wait for the highlight tube. It single handedly lowered my blood pressure by 20.12 points.


Lol

----------


## rpwi

No sound here...should not be an issue though...was like this for the Florida debate online.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I was listening to Rush Limpballs today and he made a snarky incoherent comment about Ron Paul double dipping on money supposedly taken by the campaign for flights and being reimbursed by Congress...or something like that. I didn't catch it all.   I think Rush was foreshadowing the lame question they will ask tonight!


Yeah, I heard this when it happened.  The only reason Bluster speaks the name Paul is to distort and deceive.

----------


## FrancisMarion

where are all the folks?  they must have ropes set up tonight.

----------


## walt

I really hope this doesn't suck.

----------


## phil4truth

> No sound here...should not be an issue though...was like this for the Florida debate online.


Yeah that's right then the sound came in as the debate started.

----------


## phil4truth

> where are all the folks?  they must have ropes set up tonight.


I'm knitting mine at the minute just in case....lol

----------


## Barrex

http://newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

http://www.ilive.to/view/23600/
http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLi...stream=stream1

All work for me.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> anyone else getting no audio through stream?


Thunderbirds are go, we have audio.

----------


## pauliticalfan

The Delegate Hunter

----------


## Andrew Ryan

"warshington"

----------


## afwjam

What are the rules to the drinking game?

----------


## rpwi

Wow...cheesy intro.  Expect lots of immigration questions

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wtf. Why do I smile every time Ron Paul speaks? 

Damn.

----------


## impaleddead

THE DELEGATE HUNTER WTF

----------


## Godmode7

> The Delegate Hunter


Better than insurgent lol

----------


## Bruno

Let the Delegate Hunter pic-making commence.

----------


## opinionatedfool

I'm nervous

----------


## donnay

> Yeah, I heard this when it happened.  The only reason Bluster speaks the name Paul is to distort and deceive.



I wasn't even sure what he was referring to?  I just caught part of it, because he was prattling on about Rick Santorum and what John King will most likely go after him about Santorum's comments on Satan in America.

----------


## vechorik

This stream has a poll  -- vote RP for president!

http://livestation.me/2011/cnn/

----------


## economics102

The Delegate Hunter -- I like it!

----------


## Andrew Ryan

waiting for the national anthem...

----------


## bcreps85

> The Delegate Hunter -- I like it!


I'm picturing a WoW Hunter class with RP gear...

----------


## vechorik

Newt has to walk slowly so his fat doesn't bounce so badly.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Ladies first...

----------


## hammy

Over/Under on Ron Paul Q's?

----------


## Godmode7

Gingrich is looking bigger:P hahaha

----------


## otherone

Purple tie on newt....santorum will freak out

----------


## ravedown

whoa-kinda quiet for santorum

----------


## economics102

I'm SOOO sick of this "action" music they play nonstop on CNN during election coverage.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

b'lody 'ell

----------


## otherone

pledge of allegiance is collectivism

----------


## donnay

Great they got Dr. Paul on the other end tonight, next to Santorum!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Fffuuuu.

----------


## Danan

I've got the bad feeling that John King will give the next clown his "bash-the-media-moment".

Just like he did with Gingrich and his ex-wife (in SC?) he will ask Santorum about his focusing on social issues and Santorum will attack the "liberal media" for criticising him therefore.

----------


## Bruno

Were those war drums in the intro?

----------


## Lucille

That purple tie Newt's sporting is hideous!

----------


## phil4truth

Ron is a bad ass the way he walked out this is our night people!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Would love to have seen Paul rendering a hand salute here now that Vets are officially authorized to do so.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Lotta suits in the audience. Hope it's not golden rule haters.....

----------


## mac_hine

I love how Ron is the only one not singing.

----------


## Chowder

Muted the video. You want to know how much I'm not proud of my country? That much!

----------


## happyphilter

> That purple tie Newt's sporting is hideous!


I like the purple, but not of Newt.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Next debate should be held outside so we can have a flyover.

----------


## Lucille

"Land of the free, home of the brave."  Don't make me laugh!

----------


## ravedown

lets get 'batin!!!!

----------


## Bruno

> I love how Ron is the only one not singing.


Or applauding.

----------


## dillo

Get em ron

----------


## thehungarian

I find the performing of the National Anthem before the debates to be annoying.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

haha yeah that is an ugly tie

----------


## otherone

baseball?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

lol frothy is so awkward

----------


## Bruno

In case you are an idiot, here is how to introduce yourselves.

----------


## otherone

Ayatorum...mideast is burning...

----------


## happyphilter

Come on Ron, can't be tripping over your words!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wtf Rick? Waited for Ron's applause. lol

----------


## thoughtomator

already, with the Metallica-style power chords following the introductions, we have gone into Bizarro Land already.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Santorum:  The world is our problem

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

didn rick get owned? tried to talk when audience was clapping for ron. lol

----------


## matt0611

> Santorum:  The world is our problem


And my solution: Blow it up. Blow it all up.

----------


## Boss

"America's Promise" yikes

----------


## otherone

blew the costanza quote

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Superficial claptrap noot.

----------


## ravedown

newt- makin promises ' a chicken in every POT !'

----------


## pauliticalfan

Gilbert from Gilbert. WTF?

----------


## The Gold Standard

They loaded the crowd with Romney sheep tonight.

----------


## Bruno

Romney screwed up the Costanza joke twice now.

----------


## vechorik

> Would love to have seen Paul rendering a hand salute here now that Vets are officially authorized to do so.


People in civilian clothing are not supposed to salute (except president and sec. of various forces)

----------


## otherone

Hippies gotta flag shirt

----------


## mac_hine

Nice shirt Gilbert

----------


## phil4truth

This is rons round...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Im surprised santorum doesnt have a big black cross on his face


or a little black mustache

----------


## donnay

$2.50 a gallon?  How about the dollar devaluation Newt?  What are you going to do with the Fed???

----------


## 3kgt

> I find the performing of the National Anthem before the debates to be annoying.


I quite enjoy it myself; gets me all worked up LOL
What does annoy me is the fact that frothy gingrich and mittens put their hand on their hearts as if it actually means anything to them. Fake $#@!s.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> *Ayatorum*...mideast is burning...


wow LMAO

----------


## justatrey

LOL Newt just pulled a Bachmann: Elect me and you get $2.50 gasoline!

----------


## Bruno

But you voted for most of that entitlement spending, Rick.

----------


## rpwi

Applause is so annoying...

----------


## idiom

Going to cut the budget by $5 trillion?

----------


## Chowder

How can Santorum cut 5 trillion in 5 years if he's going to continue wars?

----------


## economics102

Really Frothy, Obamacare is the ONE entitlement we can get rid of?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

All four candidates have picked up Paul's block-grant talking point.

----------


## cornell

Santorum has a plan to cut the budget by $5T? First I hear about it.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

That's the 1st I've heard his 5 trillion claim. Lies.

----------


## otherone

> wow LMAO


faster to type than "Ayatollah Rick"....Ayatorum

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

did santorum say go after medicaid? o_o

----------


## Godmode7

No buzzer?! CUT THIS FOOL OFF!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> $2.50 a gallon?  How about the dollar devaluation Newt?  What are you going to do with the Fed???


Cheap selling point, crude is priced to the North Sea Brent, not the Georgia gas station. Newt full of lies and manipulations

----------


## sailingaway

> They loaded the crowd with Romney sheep tonight.


one article said there was a name on EVERY CHAIR inside the facility.  Clearly a very vetted crowd.

----------


## bluesc

I'm not even watching. I can't listen to Santorum without wanting to punch him. I look forward to the RP highlights and I'll be checking in on the hysteria in this thread from time to time.

----------


## Chowder

Oh boy here comes the Santorum and Romney show!

----------


## economics102

Time's up Santorum!!!! Shut up!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> How can Santorum cut 5 trillion in 5 years if he's going to continue wars?


Let's see Ron Paul is saying 1 trillion in one year and Santorum wants to cut 5 trillion in 5 years? I see a copy cat here.

----------


## otherone

Ayatorum says we need remedial math....

----------


## denny

so Santorum's gonna  cut 5 trillion in 5 years? (meaning he also wants a second term lol). Any details on his proposal?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I see Santorum is still "punching down". Gives Dr. Paul an opportunity to rip him up. I hope he takes it.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Romney served in the Olympics.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> People in civilian clothing are not supposed to salute (except president and sec. of various forces)


Not true, the VA and Congress has authorized veterans to render hand salute to the anthem.  In civvies.

----------


## otherone

NOBODY CARES ABOUT THE OLYMPICS, MITTENS>>>>

----------


## Chowder

Ron better NOT $#@! this up! If he wants donations he's got to SMASH this debate!

----------


## thoughtomator

Looks like Romney came prepared to santorum Santorum

----------


## pauliticalfan

This crowd won't STFU with their clapping for Mitt.

----------


## donnay

Mitt Romney lives in a world unknown to most!

----------


## sailingaway

> That's the 1st I've heard his 5 trillion claim. Lies.


Ron's does that, because it is a trillion + the next year and more after that from the type of 'baseline accounting' they do.  I'm sure any cut Santorum does is from projected spending not current spending.  If it were substantive it would have been previously released, this is just a claim to a large audience.

----------


## Barrex

They are taking Ron Pauls stance .....ffs

----------


## matt0611

> Oh boy here comes the Santorum and Romney show!


Even worse than the Romney and Gingrich show!

----------


## sdsubball23

> Gilbert from Gilbert. WTF?


When i heard that I cracked up

----------


## MozoVote

I'm just listing to the audio. Good grief Romney sounds bad if you only listen to the voices. He sounds like a human VOIP speakerphone that keeps cutting in-and-out in handsfree mode.

----------


## Bruno

Use your full time, Ron.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Oh gosh, here goes the Ron Paul black out show.

----------


## WD-NY

wow is this crowd jacked up on Romney - 

a little too obvious CNN, dont'cha think?

p.s. - Love the uber tight camera shots! lol (where's Ron?)

----------


## jax

my worst nightmare, a rick santorum show

----------


## matt0611

Translation: "Senator, take 10 minutes to talk bull$#@!"

----------


## economics102

Mitt: For each program, first I'm gonna ask, can we afford it? If the answer is no, I'm gonna ask, is this program so critical that we can't get rid of it?

...unfortunately for America Mitt's answer to both questions will be yes for every single program.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Everyone gets unlimited time basically. Ron will talk for 30 seconds of his allowed 1 minute.

----------


## nano1895

He mentioned Romney, it's going to go back to Romney now.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Santorum: I controlled the senate

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Romney looks like he's writing a check

----------


## opinionatedfool

> wow is this crowd jacked up on Romney - 
> 
> a little too obvious CNN, dont'cha think?
> 
> p.s. - Love the uber tight camera shots! lol (where's Ron?)


They stopped caring about being obvious a long time ago.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

http://usmilitary.about.com/od/theor...lutechange.htm




> A provision of the 2009 Defense Authorization Act changes federal law to allow U.S. veterans and military personnel not in uniform to render the military hand-salute when the national anthem is played. The new law took effect on October 14.
> 
> 
> This change adds to a provision which was passed in the 2008 Defense Bill, which authorized veterans and military personnel in civilian close to render the military salute during the raising, lowering or passing of the flag.
> 
> 
> In a press release, Department of Veteran Affairs Secretary Dr. James B. Peake said, “This provision allows the application of that honor in all events involving our nation’s flag.”
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Noblegeorge

Im already angry with this nonsense.

----------


## Bruno

"Hey, you two fight and call each other names so you get more time and blackout Ron Paul.  You know, standard protocol."

----------


## Chowder

Newt shut the hell up about Washington you faker!

----------


## mac_hine

Romney: "We should not raise the debt ceiling again UNTIL..."

----------


## denny

Paul needs to stop looking down every 2 seconds. Comes off as being nervous...

----------


## IterTemporis

Didn't Ron call out Gingrich about his 'balancing the budget'?

----------


## matt0611

Ron Paul blackout...as usual.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Gingrich: I controlled congress

----------


## sailingaway

nvm

----------


## otherone

STOP PRINTING MONEY, TRAITORS

----------


## donnay

Balanced the budget by robbing Peter to pay Paul.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

How does Gingrich keep lying about balancing the budget? Paul needs to call him out on it again.

----------


## ds21089

Gingrinch quoting Hamilton of all presidents? Go figure...

----------


## wstrucke

> Im already angry with this nonsense.


yeah, the first question goes to Santorum, then the moderator has to ask Romney "What do you think about Santorum's response?" followed by "Oh, you mentioned Santorum, we better go back to him!"

What a joke.  I can't believe people think this is in any way legitimate.

----------


## opinionatedfool

I forgot my earplugs!!! Ahhh... My brain cells are dying!

----------


## Chowder

Newt: get rid of government, and add government. Yadda Yadda!

----------


## economics102

Newt, now you go and attack Romney so he gets to speak again! Keep-away from Ron!

----------


## vechorik

> http://usmilitary.about.com/od/theor...lutechange.htm


I served during Viet Nam era --- first time I heard that. Guess the salute doesn't mean much anymore. I would have voted NO on that.

----------


## opinionatedfool

I can't stand the Grinch!

----------


## Chowder

HA HA HA! Cause he's a FAKE!
WOOOOT!

----------


## bunklocoempire

"Congratulations!"  LOL!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

congratulations LMAO

----------


## Bruno

Because he is a fake!  Lmao!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Good for you...lol.

----------


## Havax

SHOTS FIRED

----------


## TheGrinch

Nice choice on the purple tie Newt. If there's one guy who can't pull that off...

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

HAHAHAHAHHA..... im real XD..

----------


## eleganz

typical gingrich gets asked a question on the debt crisis and wishes george washington a happy birthday... 


little turd..

----------


## thehungarian

Rick: "I'm real"
Ron: "Congratulations"

That is $#@!ing hilarious.

----------


## denny

Santorum: I'm real, Paul
Paul: Congratulations
lmfao  ))

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

YESSS RON!

----------


## tempest

LMAO!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Hey CNN, knock off the damn split screen for Ron. Ugh..

----------


## jax

lo., get em ron

----------


## TheGrinch

Did someone get Ron stoned before the debate? Seriously, he seems sluggish.

----------


## bunklocoempire

*TRRRUUUTTHHH!!!!!!!!*

----------


## madengr

CNN keeps focusing on Santorum so they can show his smirks.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

OMG the look on frothy's face

----------


## IterTemporis

My stream cut out as soon as he said "foreign aid packages"..

----------


## opinionatedfool

I love it!! Go Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

----------


## otherone

"Ron"?

----------


## ONUV

weekly standard lol

----------


## Lavitz

Lol, Santorum quoting The Weekly Standard. Not a neocon at all

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

I love Ron Paul.

----------


## donnay

"Because he is a fake!!!"


Hahahahahaahahahahaahahahhaahahahahahaha!!!!

----------


## nano1895

Dat Weekly Standard

----------


## libertskee

He got the hero award wooo

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Did someone get Ron stoned before the debate? Seriously, he seems sluggish.


Shut up troll.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Toot toot.  I'm real, toot, toot.

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul is hilarious. Every other sentence out of Santorum's mouth has Paul jotting notes and going "Oh, no he didn't". Mark my words, this will be spoofed.

----------


## otherone

"RON"?   WTF?   Who does ayatorum thinks he is?

----------


## denny

he was also declared the most corrupt :P

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Santorum said, scored on against the 50 senators?  50?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I served during Viet Nam era --- first time I heard that. Guess the salute doesn't mean much anymore. I would have voted NO on that.


I don't do it myself, but I approve of the authorization.  Indeed, from where I sit allowing veterans to render a hand salute actually makes it MORE meaningful.

----------


## jax

please ron please bring up the most corrupt person in washington thing

----------


## cornell

"I was voted best in the senate" - Santorum

So? Everyone else in the senate was just as bad as you!!

----------


## socal

They didn't ask Ron the 1st question by audience member Gilbert though.

----------


## bunklocoempire

*SLAM!*

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

owned

----------


## tempest

Santorum: "by the way Ron..." 

Haha he's pissed

----------


## TheGrinch

> Shut up troll.


Not trolling. He stumbled in his intro, and seemed sluggish. He seems to be awake now though.

----------


## Jonathanm

What the hell? Rick is actually trying to tell people that Ron Paul is less fiscal? Oh my god, this man is a lunatic. 

LOL. Just owned Rick on his comparison to other congressmen and senators. Had to break out laughing.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

BOOM! Ron Paul: Everyone in congress sucks! I love it!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Congratulations!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Conservative ratings agencies are a joke, they rate according to what benefits their donors, not who is actually a Conservative.  I know this first-hand.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul defended himself well there with a brief time limit.

----------


## Havax

EXCELLENT answer by Ron there.

----------


## ssjevot

Should have called Rick on Medicare Part D and his pledge to oppose the tea party.

----------


## nano1895

Mitt: We girl our schools

----------


## cornell

Ron Paul just read my mind

----------


## sailingaway

> Conservative ratings agencies are a joke, they rate according to what benefits their donors, not who is actually a Conservative.  I know this first-hand.


exactly.

----------


## matt0611

OK, Santorum just got owned. Nice job Ron.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Ron missed bringing up the most Corrupt Senator in Washington DC: Rick Santorum

----------


## axiomata

> Santorum said, scored on against the 50 senators?  50?


Yes, after the top 50 are removed he's #1.

----------


## bunklocoempire

John King with the RANTorum assist.

----------


## ironj221

I think Dr. Paul should write Santorum a prescription for less spending on stage.

----------


## denny

i think Paul has a problem with self boosting himself. It't just not his style

----------


## Indy Vidual

Mittens thinks he is conservative?

----------


## danny987

I think paul is owning so far!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Romney = zzzzzz

----------


## donnay

> Conservative ratings agencies are a joke, they rate according to what benefits their donors, not who is actually a Conservative.  I know this first-hand.



Didn't he mean NEOconservatives!!!

----------


## TheGrinch

> Rick: "I'm real"
> Ron: "Congratulations"
> 
> That is $#@!ing hilarious.


LOL, that's awesome.

----------


## bronxboy10

LOL Santorum you are a joke...you voted for Medicare Part-D!!! Conservative my ass.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

dang.. romney is over... over.

----------


## thehungarian

It really seems like Ron gets under Rick's skin in a serious way.

----------


## matt0611

I hate audience applause. Its so biased.

----------


## phil4truth

> It really seems like Ron gets under Rick's skin in a serious way.


^^This

----------


## Ekrub

They need to go after Santorum hard. He is doing a good job of making his $#@! liberal voting record sound conservative.

----------


## madengr

Newt looks like he is 9 months pregnant.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Gingrich = zzzzzz

----------


## RonPaulRules

Newt got fatter

----------


## pauliticalfan

Saw Carol Paul.

----------


## MozoVote

Romney:

When uh uh I uh was govern nern nor of muh muh my state...

Oh he's hard to listen to

----------


## pauliticalfan

Split screen there on "stupid".

Thanks CNN, F you!

----------


## WD-NY

> Should have called Rick on Medicare Part D and his pledge to oppose the tea party.


yep, missed one there on the follow up. He needs to bring those up later.

----------


## economics102

> i think Paul has a problem with self boosting himself. It't just not his style


That would be HILARIOUS

----------


## libertskee

gingrich says hes on the scale of ron when it comes to change give me a $#@!in break

----------


## Chowder

God Newt shut up!

----------


## Paulitics 2011

He should have mentioned that NTU has rated him the Taxpayer's BEST friend on multiple occasions.  He could have completely turned Santorum's statements against him.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Here Grinch goes pandering to us.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> It really seems like Ron gets under Rick's skin in a serious way.


He seems like the kind of guy who yells at _the wife._

----------


## RPES1

So Ron didn't answer the guys question?  $#@!....

----------


## donnay

> Newt looks like he is 9 months pregnant.


That's okay, there is an OB/GYN on the stage.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> gingrich says hes on the scale of ron when it comes to change give me a $#@!in break


Blah, blah, blah, blah

----------


## Chowder

Oh boy here comes the earmark question.

Ron Paul please be careful with this one!

----------


## nano1895

RP needs to tread carefully with these earmarks thing.

----------


## vechorik

Effects of the Color Purple

If you need the following:

    Upliftment
    Calmness of mind and nerves
    Enhanced spirituality
    Unlimited creativity, then incorporate the color purple as part of the things that surround you. You can start with purple colored flowers like lilac and lavender.

If you also want to create an air of luxury, mystery and magic, then wear something purple.  It is the color of royalty.

----------


## thehungarian

> Newt got fatter


LOL this is exactly what I thought when he walked out during King's intros at the beginning. He is definitely embracing the doughboy look.

----------


## madengr

Here comes the Paul voted for earmarks.

----------


## otherone

most people don't know what 'earmarks' are....

----------


## carterm

santorum's response to romney's attacks: "well, he did it too!" hahahaha fail

----------


## phil4truth

> RP needs to tread carefully with these earmarks thing.


He'll own this...

----------


## bunklocoempire

WAR!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh noes!  radical islamists!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> So Ron didn't answer the guys question?  $#@!....


They changed the question for Ron.

----------


## kill the banks

ding ding ding please

----------


## TheGrinch

Mittens looks way too inspired in what the other candidates are saying. It's creepy...

----------


## otherone

"the war against radical islamists?"

----------


## madengr

They wanted to kill the osprey because it killed lots of marines.

----------


## sailingaway

Ron never sells his vote because he always votes against the spending.  Santorum votes FOR the spending. That is the point.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

santorum likes the word "abuse" tonight, eh?

----------


## Chowder

Frothy keeps going and going and going.

----------


## matt0611

Santorum: "We need earmarks to fight teh islam"

----------


## socal

"Radical Islamists" - Santorum (27 mins into debate)

----------


## denny

newt falling asleep lol

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Arizona would've been reduced to rubble by terrorist if it wasn't for that earmark.

----------


## Chowder

Nice some booing. Take that! Frothy

----------


## jax

woooooowww. he comitted suicide with that one

----------


## WD-NY

> So Ron didn't answer the guys question?  $#@!....


yeah, now that I think back to it you're right... he didn't answer that guys question. 

Not sure what to make of Ron's loose wrist tonight... being able to sit down should allow him to preserve energy (and thus not tire as quickly)

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> They wanted to kill the osprey because it killed lots of marines.


truth.

----------


## danny987

frothy looking like an idiot

----------


## RPES1

Santorum just owned himself, HAHA.  Romney asked for it I only voted for it im not the bad guy heheeh.

----------


## ssjevot

Santorum came off as incoherently rambling there.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Congress should earmark for war planes yet Santo has never mentioned the procedure for declaring war to use those planes.  What a dick.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

"My earmarks kill the jihadists under your bed." - rick

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Yes, after the top 50 are removed he's #1.


LOL!

Santorum BASHING NIGHT... luv it!

----------


## hammy

Rugahhhhh EARMARKS ughahhhhhh IRAN alkldafwhdaosd A BOMB IS COMING TO ARIZONA!!!111!!!!11!

----------


## denny

god i find Santorum so annoying!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> god i find Santorum so annoying!


and scary.

----------


## otherone

they all want to touch mittens

----------


## donnay

Rick Santorum can not look people in the eyes.  That is a sign of a true liar!

----------


## kill the banks

man Ricky your dumb

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Santoru mand Romney is getting boos lol

----------


## jax

lol, ron just letting the others get booed

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

3 stooges.

----------


## aloneinthewilderness

Lot of flailing going on tonight by Frothy and Willard. I love it.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

King needs to put a muzzle on this audience.

----------


## Barrex

Ron can not be seen on the screen. Only 3 candidates. It is all over.Earth will open. Give up guys.

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

This is like the three stooges, except with mental and oral nonsense instead of physical nonsense.

----------


## phil4truth

This is our night folks! I repeat.

----------


## Deborah K

Santorum and Romney are trying to monopolize.  King is allowing it.

----------


## jay_dub

I'm loving this!!

----------


## Standing Liberty

They need tap dancing shoes.

----------


## Bruno

"Order! Order!"

----------


## sailingaway

> Rugahhhhh EARMARKS ughahhhhhh IRAN alkldafwhdaosd A BOMB IS COMING TO ARIZONA!!!111!!!!11!


he said Iran was going to bomb North Dakota.  Really. Don't take my word for it, National Review posted it.

----------


## economics102

The trouble with Santorum is he is the most confident-sounding person on stage. So sheeple think he knows what he's talking about.

----------


## dt_

LOL this is funny, Newt is just laughing his ass off as Mitt and Rick tear each other down.

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow.. What is happening?

----------


## tempest

Just looking at Grinch is an entertainment in itself

----------


## jax

wow wtf frothy

----------


## denny

haha wtf are they talking about

----------


## kill the banks

kill your self rick

----------


## Deborah K

Oh damn!  Let Ron answer that one!

----------


## Shane Harris

obama 2012 (if necessary)

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Does this qualify as bickering?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Rick Santorum can not look people in the eyes.  That is a sign of a true liar!


he clinches his jaw when he talks, too.

----------


## otherone

This is turning into a brawl

----------


## Carehn

Im going to snap

----------


## nyrgoal99

This is rediculous

----------


## anaconda

Just tuned in....WTF is this? Some weird round table unstructured thing?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Obama > Santorum

----------


## pauliticalfan

Did Ron try to punch Rick?

----------


## theswedishchef

> I'm picturing a WoW Hunter class with RP gear...


RP Gear!
Epic!!

That must be a lvl 100 raid at least

----------


## NaturalMystic

apologize to arizona Ron for this mess

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

WTF!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999



----------


## KramerDSP

Romney looks terrible. He is nowhere near as confident as he was when the race began.

----------


## Bruno

Gingrich before Ron is working in our favor on earmarks.

----------


## thoughtomator

> It really seems like Ron gets under Rick's skin in a serious way.


Other than his theocrat side, Paul is everything that Santorum wants to represent himself to be but can't.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Just tuned in....WTF is this? Some weird round table unstructured thing?


It's a new reality TV show.

----------


## bronxboy10

> Did Ron try to punch Rick?


I thought Newt was gonna punch Romney!

----------


## svobody

LOL ron looks like he's having fun

----------


## jumpyg1258

I'm glad I am doing other stuff while this "debate" is on.  Sounds like its been stressful to watch.

----------


## kmalm585

This is a joke. All King moderated debates are a joke.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> They need tap dancing shoes.


Lol!

----------


## Uriah

Rick is looking like a fool. Down in flames.

----------


## donnay

> he clinches his jaw when he talks, too.


Yep, a liar no doubt.  He has a Napoleon complex, I tell you!

----------


## Chowder

Ron Paul had a good answer but alas the audience is stacked.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul cuts through the BS once again and gets down to brass tacks. Will Republicans listen?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

WTH is Ron talking about?

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## TheGrinch

Holy $#@!, Ron killed the earmark question!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Great answer Dr. Paul. Vote against the damn spending! Not complicated!

----------


## Havax

Great Ron gets to talk about his weakest topic (earmarks for 40 seconds) and now they can ignore him for 20 more minutes.

----------


## Deborah K

He didn't explain that he earmarks to get money back into his district that gets confiscated by the federal gov't.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

3rd time Santorum went first.

Man... Romney and Santorum is failing hard.

----------


## denny

lmao they always go to Paul for expert advise. He's pretty much established he knows the US constitution backwards in all languages

----------


## blocks

Newt nodding head in response to Ron's explanation of earmarks.

----------


## sailingaway

http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/...-at-th-005.jpg

from the guardian UK

----------


## asurfaholic

rick lying big... he is NOT against government saving a big corp

----------


## anaconda

Nice answer by Ron. He's brilliant when he's relaxed. This is a good format for him.

----------


## DonovanJames

Had to shower and get beer.. priorities... how has it been first 30 mins?

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

They're giving Santorum tons of air-time, to keep his momentum up.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

exactly.




> rick lying big... he is NOT against government saving a big corp

----------


## sailingaway

> Newt nodding head in response to Ron's explanation of earmarks.


Newt and Santa can't use that argument because THEY VOTE FOR THE SPENDING TOO.

----------


## WD-NY

while I appreciate the warm and fuzzy/affable Ron, I think his 'gruff'/stern voice (re: the one he uses in most interviews) plays better to undecided voters.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> The trouble with Santorum is he is the most confident-sounding person on stage. So sheeple think he knows what he's talking about.


of course... fooling the fools

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

whats wrong with the crowd? lol always some random applauds

----------


## GraniteHills

> 


That about sums my feelings up, as well.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> They're giving Santorum tons of air-time *rope*, to keep his momentum up.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I see CNN did not make the same mistake twice... aka Florida CNN debate


> http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/...-at-th-005.jpg
> 
> from the guardian UK

----------


## Bruno

> Had to shower and get beer.. priorities... how has it been first 30 mins?


Showering and beer > Ron Paul?

----------


## Jonathanm

*Romney:* My view is this. *Pause* _Wait. What's my view again? Uh..._

----------


## DrHendricks

Am I alone in thinking Ron is doing a really great job? Throws in some jabs, states what the problems are, etc.?

----------


## newbitech

Someone needs to GIVE me some damn money lol

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> 


Hahaha. I said they were giving him more air-time.

I never said he was doing well. :P

----------


## otherone

This is BULL$#@!. Santorum was Bush's BITCH.

----------


## DonovanJames

> Showering and beer > Ron Paul?


Assumed 5 mins for introduction than 25 mins before Ron got to talk

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> They're giving Santorum tons of air-time, to keep his momentum up.


Yep, but it's actually to our benefit if he wins Michigan, thus disrupting Romney's credibility for a third time. Split that delegate pie, force a brokered convention.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I think what Mitt is trying to say is...managed bankruptcy.

----------


## fisharmor

Just got in - I see their lips are still firmly planted on Romney's crotch....

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron just raises his finger. Thats about the most outgoing hell be.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Hahaha. I said they were giving him more air-time.
> 
> I never said he was doing well. :P


Lol!  right you are!

----------


## RPES1

so why the $#@! is gingrich going 3rd when hes sitting in the 4th place spot...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

FFS Santorum, Romney said he agreed with you on the airline bailout.

----------


## anewvoice

> Ron just raises his finger. Thats about the most outgoing hell be.


I'd love to see a different finger to be honest.

----------


## fisharmor

Hey Santorum, Where are your ashes?
Some Catholic.

----------


## WD-NY

what is up with Ron's wrist?

----------


## sailingaway

> Yep, but it's actually to our benefit if he wins Michigan, thus disrupting Romney's credibility for a third time. Split that delegate pie, force a brokered convention.



I really disagree. I think if he wins Michigan stopping him from being THE antiRomney is going to be pretty difficult.

----------


## Barrex

1 oportunity to answer 2 question.

SETALING HIS TIME.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

No one mentioning how the BIG 3 auto behemoths spent a decade buying back their own stock to pump up the price of the stock to line their own pockets instead of investing it in their business.

----------


## donnay

Everyone forgets what Lee Iococa did for Chrysler.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

wtf? how come Ron got a somewhat new question?

----------


## otherone

Ron w/ CONTRACTS!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH, BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## denny

liberty ftw

----------


## Deborah K

> Hey Santorum, Where are your ashes?
> Some Catholic.


Newt is catholic too.  Santorum had ashes earlier in the day I noticed.  Glad he wiped them off.

----------


## cornell

Lol @ all candidates nodding their head when Ron speaks...

----------


## pauliticalfan

One Ron Paul guy screaming his head off in the audience. Good on you man!

----------


## Mark37snj

> http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/...-at-th-005.jpg
> 
> from the guardian UK


OMG the women holding up the Ron Paul sign with her left hand is a friend of mine. I converted her to Ron Paul. She is a World of Warcraft friend I've known for 4 years.   I am so proud of her!

----------


## anaconda

Ron is the only educated adult in the room. And proving it every time he opens his mouth.

----------


## wstrucke

first part, 8:00 PM - 8:42 PM:

Gingrinch 5:58
Paul 5:50
Romney 8:37
Santorum 10:13
Moderator/Audience 4:11

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Nice answer Ron. Ended it on a high note too.

----------


## socal

Ron getting the last word, and not attacking the others now -> good.

----------


## DonovanJames

It seems like he caught himself lecturing then then cut it off and nailed his talking point at the end of that auto-bailout question

----------


## Liberty74

> One Ron Paul guy screaming his head off in the audience. Good on you man!


^THIS

lmao I hear him too...

----------


## Havax

I officially hate every $#@! too dumb not to vote for Ron Paul that has heard him speak. Open your $#@!ing eyes, the truth couldn't be clearer and it's right in front of you on a silver platter.

----------


## TheGrinch

Killed it. GM flopped because they didn't adjust to the fuel-efficient market, not because of unions (though that's another discussion).

----------


## jonhowe

Ron needs a haircut.  Anyone agree?

----------


## XNavyNuke

Great way for Dr. Paul to avoid the curve ball. Who care what the governor thinks? He not runner for state governor.

XNN

----------


## brendan.orourke

Give Santorum more time, he looks like $#@!.

----------


## WD-NY

> OMG the women holding up the Ron Paul sign with her left hand is a friend of mine. I converted her to Ron Paul. She is a World of Warcraft friend I've known for 4 years.   I am so proud of her!


hah! that's awesome - great photo

----------


## flightlesskiwi

just ranted to my husband
if you don't understand the economy
you CAN'T understand anything else
because you HAVE to have money
in order to do pretty much anything.
especially in the context of the .gov


*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## mac_hine

They never let ron answer the previous question being discussed. They know he will give the best, most practical, most constitutional answer. They do this every time.

----------


## musicmax

> Hey Santorum, Where are your ashes?
> Some Catholic.


He could be going to an evening service to receive them.  It's only 6:45 in AZ.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Any other links for this besides CNN?

----------


## FrancisMarion

Santorum is to immature for this level.

----------


## Boss

From @DickMorrisTweet (Dick Morris Twitter)

"Ron Paul is, for once attractive in his points."

he's had 4-5 other high praise tweets for the incorruptible one

I never thought I'd see the day when a person like Dick Morris would write something like that

----------


## phil4truth

Ron educates them everytime he speaks. They are all treading very carefully with him.

----------


## vechorik

> first part, 8:00 PM - 8:42 PM:
> 
> Gingrinch 5:58
> Paul 5:50
> Romney 8:37
> Santorum 10:13
> Moderator/Audience 4:11


fine with me -- Santorum and Romney didn't do very well with the time they had, more hurtful than helpful IMO

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul should take some time to explain how market forces are tougher at regulating than the government. It's a good point that I don't think many people are grasping, and it goes to one of the big criticisms of him and other libertarians.

----------


## sirgonzo420

> Hey Santorum, Where are your ashes?
> Some Catholic.


this ^

Newt too.

----------


## MozoVote

So far this feels like most of the other debates. The more time any of them get, the less appealing they become.

I do think Mitt got reduced a few pegs on the earmark questioning. The other 3 made him sound like he did not understand Congress's role very well.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

So the audience member that booed Santorum and Romney is the same one that yelled out Ron Paul? lol. It really screwed with Santorums and Romney's mood/cadence.

----------


## jcarcinogen

I've noticed Santo has been doing accentuated nods when Paul speaks. I guess he is trying to quell attacks?

----------


## kill the banks

> Give Santorum more time, he looks like $#@!.


real pressure is on as front runner and now he looks more like high schooler perry

----------


## vechorik

> From @DickMorrisTweet (Dick Morris Twitter)
> 
> "Ron Paul is, for once attractive in his points."
> 
> he's had 4-5 other high praise tweets for the incorruptible one
> 
> I never thought I'd see the day when a person like Dick Morris would write something like that


THAT's shocking! LOL

----------


## DonovanJames

Are there no 'mercials on this stream? They just show the upcoming Qs?

----------


## carterm

we're doing pretty well; santorum is self destructing.

----------


## Barrex

> Any other links for this besides CNN?


http://www.ilive.to/view/23600/

http://newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

----------


## Warmon

Pay attention to the applause. Ron is getting more than Rick.

----------


## phil4truth

> They never let ron answer the previous question being discussed. They know he will give the best, most practical, most constitutional answer. They do this every time.


Yeah, Ron should not allow himself to be misdirected. But he's winning.

----------


## mac_hine

MANDATES, BABY!

----------


## XNavyNuke

Birth control. I'm shocked. Not!

XNN

----------


## denny

Newt attacking the "press" again hehe

----------


## mac_hine

> Yeah, Ron should not allow himself to be misdirected. But he's winning.


He needs to keep deflecting. IMO, he's doing really well.

----------


## Chowder

Oh brother! (rolls eyes at Newt)

----------


## foxtrotterz

Paul go for a bathroom break? Why the 3 man pan?

----------


## newbitech

lets see what kind of spin Ron Paul gets on this question, if any.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Newt attacking the "press" again hehe


He needs some new material..

----------


## Lucille

> Paul go for a bathroom break? Why the 3 man pan?


It's always the way the statist hacks set up the shot.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I'd like to know who's pulling the strings on these audience shills. The way they tried to shout down the contraception question is ridiculous.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

They bitch about the question then discuss it for 10 minutes.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> I'd like to know who's pulling the strings on these audience shills. The way they tried to shout down the contraception question is ridiculous.


The boos seemed orchestrated to me.

----------


## donnay

What about the 501 c3 tax exemptions that has government dictating to the churches?  1st amendment be damned!

----------


## anaconda

So just anyone just get to start talking whenever they want? Romney just started babbling at will. What's up with this format? Is there one? I missed the beginning. Ron should just start jumping in I guess.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Santorum -he's real.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'd like to know who's pulling the strings on these audience shills. The way they tried to shout down the contraception question is ridiculous.


Limbaugh and Hannity went off today on how the debate would put this question and how stupid it is.  The boo-ers are Limbaugh and Hannity drones.

----------


## denny

Santorum is all about the nanny state!

----------


## newbitech

Heh, we can't have limited government?  HA, nice Santorum.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> What about the 501 c3 tax exemptions that has government dictating to the churches?  1st amendment be damned!


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to donnay again.*

----------


## Deborah K

> What about the 501 c3 tax exemptions that has government dictating to the churches?  1st amendment be damned!


exactly!!!

----------


## cstarace

Just saw Carol Paul in the audience on that quick two-second pan over!

----------


## Lucille

So Rick's against contraception because children are being born out of wedlock?

----------


## otherone

promiscuity is a bigger problem than government spending....

----------


## BrunswickGuy

"out of wedlock"

Hey rick, 19th century England called, they want their terminology back.

----------


## fisharmor

Wow, Santorum digging his conservative grave as fast as he can pitch dirt.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> I really disagree. I think if he wins Michigan stopping him from being THE antiRomney is going to be pretty difficult.


But there's no opportunity for Rick to pick up delegates needed to be THE anti-Romney, given his high negatives, all the places he didn't qualify, and lack of national support. His winning states like Michigan for now keeps the race open, while Paul in the long run emerges as THE anti-Romney during the full run of the campaign.

----------


## gte811i

Santorum == idiot.  Teenagers having kids out of wedlock is lower now than 10 years ago, idiot.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Amen Ron! Hell yeah!

----------


## ONUV

creepy lying santorum

----------


## dannno

I love listening to dubstep while the other candidates speak, then pausing it when it's RP's turn.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Is it me or do the different cameras have different colorings? Ron looks tanner on the closeups.

----------


## Hyperion

Great answer from Ron.

----------


## Boss

Wow - the audience interrupted RP's last answer three times just to cheer. 

RP is doing so good in this debate.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Individual liberty is the flippin' foundation of my country you hack!

GGRRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## Jonathanm

Oh my god. Right after I tell someone "Rick Santorum would probably like contraceptives to be a schedule I drug," Rick Santorum goes on to say that somehow contraceptives lead to drug use. Ahahahahahaha.

----------


## DonovanJames

Mother and a Father and Big Brother.

----------


## fisharmor

Does Ron get extra points for _actually answering the question?_

----------


## thehungarian

If you don't agree with Santorum then you're by default part of "THE LEFT".

----------


## kmalm585

> I love listening to dubstep while the other candidates speak, then pausing it when it's RP's turn.


That's a great mix. I'm going to see him live in April. Can't wait!

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Amen Ron! Hell yeah!


+1!

XNN

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Hey santorum, if you think America has a moral problem cuz of the break up of families, maybe you should stop supporting the nanny state/entitlements that take charity away from the churches and local people where morality would be encouraged.

Damn Ron had a good answer but I wish he would have included what I just typed ^^^

----------


## anaconda

Ron has officially advanced to the Jedi Warrior Elder Statesman tonight. This is great. This is right where he needs to stay.

----------


## phil4truth

Carol and Linda in audience.

----------


## sirgonzo420

> Just saw Carol Paul in the audience on that quick two-second pan over!


I thought that was her... but only caught a glimpse.

She's the woman.

----------


## DrHendricks

Did Santorum just commit political suicide by saying that social issues like contraceptives were more important than balancing the budget and fixing the economy?

----------


## justatrey

Very good performance from Ron so far. Good answers and is speaking clearly tonight.

----------


## sailingaway

> But there's no opportunity for Rick to pick up delegates needed to be THE anti-Romney, given his high negatives, all the places he didn't qualify, and lack of national support. His winning states like Michigan for now keeps the race open, while Paul in the long run emerges as THE anti-Romney during the full run of the campaign.


Ron needs momentum, and the media will squelch it without a win. If Santorum SEEMS to be winning delegates or not, he will be the one with momentum and soon we are at winner take all states.

----------


## blocks

Did Santorum just try to say that contraceptives led to kids being born out of wedlock?

----------


## Boss

Ron's analogy game is so good.

----------


## Deborah K

I'm just not gettin why contraception is a presidential issue.....

----------


## anaconda

> "out of wedlock"
> 
> Hey rick, 19th century England called, they want their terminology back.


LOL "out of Warlocks!"

----------


## fisharmor

> Did Santorum just commit political suicide by saying that social issues like contraceptives were more important than balancing the budget and fixing the economy?


He said that.  I don't think it was suicide, unfortunately.

----------


## Lucille

_mleewelch: RT @AnnCoulter On domestic policy, no one is better than Ron Paul. [via Twitter]_

Earlier, when he responded to Rick's alleged fiscon cred and Ron took him down:  

_LucyStag: Stop ruining it. RT @anncoulter I LOVE RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [via Twitter]_

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> promiscuity is a bigger problem than government spending....


They could just castrate Gingrich tonight and resolve most of the problem...

----------


## mac_hine

I love listening to dubstep while the other candidates speak, then pausing it when it's RP's turn.

try this

----------


## freedoms-light

> Hey santorum, if you think America has a moral problem cuz of the break up of families, maybe you should stop supporting the nanny state/entitlements that take charity away from the churches and local people where morality would be encouraged.
> 
> Damn Ron had a good answer but I wish he would have included what I just typed ^^^


Not to mention fighting undeclared senseless wars.

----------


## Deborah K

Wow!!!  Newt!!!

----------


## ONUV

i thought king said he wasn't going to spend a lot of time on this issue?

----------


## anaconda

> Ron's analogy game is so good.


That's because he's thought everything through from a deeply philosophical perspective.

----------


## Hyperion

> Hey santorum, if you think America has a moral problem cuz of the break up of families, maybe you should stop supporting the nanny state/entitlements that take charity away from the churches and local people where morality would be encouraged.
> 
> Damn Ron had a good answer but I wish he would have included what I just typed ^^^


Agreed. Ron killed it. Santorum isn't wrong that there is a societal problem with children out of wedlock and the breakdown of the family. He's right. It's just his solution of having the government handle it won't make the situation better.

And here we go with Newt pauling.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Ron has officially advanced to the Jedi Warrior Elder Statesman tonight. This is great. This is right where he needs to stay.


Search for the answer you do. Knowing the question do you not?

XNN

----------


## Bruno

Audio trouble and it's not affecting Ron Paul?

----------


## NaturalMystic

> I'm just not gettin why contraception is a presidential issue.....


war is to serious

----------


## pauliticalfan

Shoutout from Newton.

----------


## The Gold Standard

LOL at Libertarian Newt

----------


## bobmurph

Thx Grinch!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Newt is such a wonk. I can't believe Republicans like to hear him blather on about obscure policy issues.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Nice stab at Romney by Newt.

----------


## dannno

> That's a great mix. I'm going to see him live in April. Can't wait!


Get ready to crap your $#@!ing pants and wig out.... so insane, so loud (but it's almost all bass, so I actually didn't have any ringing in my ears or anything after...that apparently comes from high mids and trebles)

----------


## matt0611

Newt: Ron Paul is right.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Stop pandering to us Grinch!

----------


## FrancisMarion

Newt +rep

----------


## jay_dub

Hahaha...Newt said 'tyranny'. Ron Paul much???

----------


## denny

Newt endorsing Paul again! dayum

----------


## donnay

> "out of wedlock"
> 
> Hey rick, 19th century England called, they want their terminology back.


If Santorum has his way we would all be placed with a bomb necklace, that would explode if we did not do what he thought was righteous.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I'm just not gettin why contraception is a presidential issue.....


it just.  it just is.  it is what it is.

(because people are emotional and stupid and don't realize we are literally on the verge of economic collapse and that social issues sh*t ain't gonna matter here shortly)

----------


## nano1895

WHATS UP NEWT. I SEE YOUR PANDERING ATTEMPT FROM A MILE AWAY.

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

Props from the newter

----------


## libertyfanatic

> That's because he's thought everything through from a deeply philosophical perspective.


Ron is a philosopher!

----------


## Noblegeorge

Im sorry but are they arguing contraceptives are bad because too many kids are being born out of wedlock? What kind oD twisted argument is that??

----------


## GunnyFreedom

wow, that was a powerful Grinch shoutout to Paul...

----------


## Havax

Excellent answer by Newt. Playing at my heart strings there.

----------


## jonhowe

Yea Newt!?

----------


## asurfaholic

> I'm just not gettin why contraception is a presidential issue.....


Cnn - crap news network

----------


## anaconda

Newt gives big props to Ron. Newt understands the path to a brokered convention and an administration cabinet position.

----------


## kill the banks

go ron

----------


## bunklocoempire

Come on Rick Satan, let's see what ya got

----------


## Chowder

Nice what Ron said!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Excuses excuses

----------


## hazek

> mleewelch: RT @AnnCoulter On domestic policy, no one is better than Ron Paul. [via Twitter]


Meaning their reason is telling them to vote for Ron but the corporate media propaganda machine successfully played with their emotions and scared them into eventually voting for someone "tougher" on foreign policy.

Too bad people don't vote out of reason, huh?

----------


## denny

RON PAUL RON PAUL!!!
all paulbots will burst the biggest nut of their life after this debate

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Newt dropping truth bombs. lol

----------


## parocks

Ron's split screen w/ Santorum.  Excellent

----------


## ONUV

creepy rick struggling

----------


## Uriah

Santorum= Down in Flames!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 AJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oooooh! Did Ron Paul just draw blood on Rick?

----------


## bobmurph

I love how Ron is mocking Frothy.  Classic.  Audience eating it up too.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Satan on the ropes!

----------


## Godmode7

> RON PAUL RON PAUL!!!
> all paulbots will burst the biggest nut of their life after this debate


Too late

----------


## thoughtomator

Is it my imagination or is Paul actually getting a fair amount of airtime this time around?

----------


## denny

lol Paul is trolling Santorum so hard lmao

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

They're going to skip Ron.

----------


## anaconda

Has anyone else noticed that Ron has evolved to an entire new level tonight?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

I don't like the hand gestures Ron's making

----------


## libertyfanatic

OWNED

----------


## bobmurph

> Oooooh! Did Ron Paul just draw blood on Rick?


Punched right in the nose.

----------


## Lavitz

Santorum: "Yes, I voted for spending money on a group that provides abortions. But I also voted for spending money on a pro-life group."

----------


## flightlesskiwi

always an excuse!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Ahh, good call Rick. Fight too much big government with more big government of a different kind... facepalm.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Or not. 

Senator Paul? Is it 2016?

----------


## parocks

"there's always an excuse"  Interesting debate.

----------


## matt0611

Ron just got promoted to Senator, nice.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

oh dam good hit from Paul on title 20 wow

----------


## justatrey

Wow, Santorum really getting his ass handed to him tonight

----------


## bunklocoempire

Tag team!

----------


## Lucille

> Meaning their reason is telling them to vote for Ron but the corporate media propaganda machine successfully played with their emotions and scared them into eventually voting for someone "tougher" on foreign policy.
> 
> Too bad people don't vote out of reason, huh?


So tragic.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Ron is destroying Frothy. Obliterating him.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> lol Paul is trolling Santorum so hard lmao


lol

----------


## Chowder

Lord Jesus Christ Ron Paul is doing GOOD tonight! 

I think I'm going to pull out the plastic and send Ron Paul a donation!

----------


## kill the banks

Rick is in big trouble

----------


## otherone

Santorum...tax money to be spent on abstinence....

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Damn Ron is doing well. Course I might be a little biased.

----------


## AGRP

lol @ frothy

----------


## pauliticalfan

*Ron Paul just ended Rick Santorum's presidential career.*

----------


## Hyperion

> Meaning their reason is telling them to vote for Ron but the corporate media propaganda machine successfully played with their emotions and scared them into eventually voting for someone "tougher" on foreign policy.
> 
> Too bad people don't vote out of reason, huh?


It's always been the foreign policy and the lack of understanding from the unconverted.

----------


## nano1895

oh my god Santorum is crashing and burning so hard. THIS is the vetting that shouldn't been going on during IOWA my goodness.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

I still hate Romney, but it is nice to see he and Paul kick Santorum's ass tonight. (we all knew Newt would be of no help...)

----------


## dannno

Wow, Santorum is getting clocked.

----------


## blocks

Crushing...

----------


## Liberty74

*BOOOOOOOOOO*

----------


## bunklocoempire

What a squirming liar

What squirming liars

----------


## mac_hine

Anyone feel bad for Frothy?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

lol at the crowd still booing at santorum

----------


## vechorik

Glad the audience if Romney-stacked --- they're giving Santorum a hard time

----------


## svobody

"always an excuse" what a sick line, pwned

----------


## opinionatedfool

Yay!!! Booing for Santy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bluesc

Everyone on the stage, with the exception of Santorum, want Santorum to crash and burn. If they are all teaming up against him, you know why.

----------


## frickettz

I LOVE the fact that Romney just mentioned YouTube to a national audience... maybe some of them older generation will stumble online.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum gets ass handed to him in debate. But this is America, his poll numbers will probably rise.

----------


## seraphson

I love it. They're destroying each other; with snips of Paul kicking ass and chewing bubblegum every now and then.

----------


## anaconda

> Wow, Santorum is getting clocked.


He does, indeed, seem to be struggling.

----------


## kill the banks

choking

----------


## tommyzDad

Man, I'm looking forward for the Highlights Tube!

----------


## Lucille

LOL  Rick is constantly talking out of both sides of his mouth.

----------


## TheTexan

Rofl, Santo and Mitt are going back and forth trying to argue who is the least corrupt, SO glad Paul called him on that

----------


## MozoVote

The booing is tactless... Hope those are not RP people back there

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Anyone feel bad for Frothy?


Nope

----------


## RonPaul101.com

In a battle of intellect, Santorum is an unarmed man...

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Anyone feel bad for Frothy?



No way. I'm loving it. I can't stand the guy. He has a disdain for Ron Paul.

----------


## tom7126

NEW DRINKING GAME

Shot every time Santorum gets booed.

This is great

----------


## RileyE104

Dr. Paul needs to jump in and mention Santorum + Medicare Part D since Santorum just brought up Romneycare!!

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## nano1895

WTF is Rick writing down when someone hands him his ass. That someone handed him his ass?

----------


## hb6102

Can we just put them in a cage match for the next "debate"

----------


## parocks

Romney: "Santorum sucks for having endorsed Romney"

----------


## sailingaway

> Santorum: "Yes, I voted for spending money on a group that provides abortions. But I also voted for spending money on a pro-life group."


absolutely. He'll spend money, OUR money, on anyone at all....

----------


## The Gold Standard

Frothy panicked and turned this into a discussion of Romneycare.

----------


## Havax

Romney is smart for stating up front he's going to go beyond the requested time for responses, Ron should do this since they always want him to "respond quickly".

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Newt's been pandering to Ron and his supporters from the beginning.. Give Newt a crappy cabinent position... Secretary of History

----------


## ONUV

bad night for malkin and morrissey muahahaha

----------


## bobmurph

Santorum looks totally demoralized.

----------


## Hyperion

Romney crushing Santorum

----------


## TheTexan

Romney listed a number of reasons for repealing Obama care... he forgot the most important one... it's unconstitutional

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Anyone feel bad for Frothy?





> Nope


Not only no, but hell no.

----------


## anaconda

It is not helpful for Frothy that he is seated next to the Jedi Master. I think it's a real damaging contrast for him.

----------


## walt

Rick is being boo'd more and more loudly than Ron was during the SC debate.

----------


## tempest

LMAO Romney to Santorum: what's the matter with you? you endorsed me 4 y/ago

----------


## jay_dub

Santorum getting owned by everybody!! He's clearly out of his league LOL.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

oh dam Romney just Spectered Santo...

----------


## otherone

this is a "santorum roast"

----------


## bunklocoempire

> WTF is Rick writing down when someone hands him his ass. That someone handed him his ass?


Lol!  Gotta keep the 'ass handings' in order.

----------


## parocks

blood all over the place.  Let Romney and Santorum keep attacking each other.

----------


## Havax

IT'S OVER RICK, PACK YA BAGS.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ricky may soon ask to use all three of his timeouts...

----------


## matt0611

Santorum getting called out on Arlen Spector by Romney.

----------


## Chowder

Ron Paul please jump in!

----------


## donnay

It's not coercion when you agree for a bill for abstinence???  Santorum talks out of both sides of his mouth.  People wake up.  Every time Dr. Paul hammers him he smirks, and shakes his head and then when he responds he starts talking and blinking his eye--another point of body language of a liar!

----------


## cornell

Oh wow. Santorum is getting ripped a new one tonight.

----------


## mac_hine

+rep to Romney on the Toomy thing.

----------


## Havax

Can we start the "Welcome Santorum Supporters" thread yet?

----------


## pauliticalfan

*GIF OF ROMNEY CLAPPING IN SANTORUM'S FACE NOW*

----------


## AGRP

The neocons are ripping eachother apart.  This is great.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Santorum is hilariously inconsistent, in tweet form:

https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/st...01144067780608

----------


## denny

A DONATION GAME ANYONE?
DONATE TO PAUL THE AMOUNT EQUALING THE NUMBER OF MINUTES GIVEN TO PAUL IN THIS DEBATE?
MAYBE DOUBLE IT?

----------


## bluesc

Haha. Santorum is crushing Romney.

----------


## justatrey

After this debate, we need the usual YouTube of Paul's answers but we also need a YouTube of Rick getting his ass handed to him repeatedly.

----------


## otherone

I SUPPORTED SPECTOR CAUSE OF POLITICS IS ALL

----------


## anaconda

> bad night for morrissey muahahaha


*??*

----------


## Bruno

2 minute + rebuttal

----------


## Godmode7

Looks like Santorum is gonna cry. Just saying.

----------


## Hyperion

> LMAO Romney to Santorum: what's the matter with you? you endorsed me 4 y/ago


lulz this is what you get when principles are abandoned. You turn into a pretzel.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Your time is up Santy. Shut up.

----------


## Paulatized

> wow, that was a powerful Grinch shoutout to Paul...


Yeah well, truth is truth, but Newt doesn't usually acknowledge it.  Not gonna work Newt, not gonna work.

----------


## frickettz

Paul should say, "You see, what separates me from the rest of these 3 men is: with me, you know exactly what you're getting!"

----------


## bunklocoempire

Give it up Rick

----------


## ONUV

> *??*
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...nder-Film-.jpg


hot air neocon guy

----------


## impaleddead

Santy just admitted to a backroom deal with Arlen Spector lol

----------


## Chowder

Oh $#@! here comes the border question! Please Ron Paul DON"T BLOW THIS!

----------


## Lucille

He's owning this question.

----------


## libertyfanatic

They always add something to the original question when they ask Paul.

----------


## MozoVote

Gary Lott from Cayman AZ ... now they'll be talking about "Cayman's Question" for a while

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Oooooo mention the lady who got shot shopping today in El Paso.

----------


## Hyperion

Hell yeah Ron! Testify!

----------


## tommyzDad

> Give it up Rick


LMAO!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Can we start the "Welcome Santorum Supporters" thread yet?


+ rep!

----------


## bluesc

> They always add something to the original question when they ask Paul.


To make his good answer start on a bad note.

----------


## mac_hine

Spector was run out of the senate by the Tea Party.

----------


## rpwi

Another Ron cough

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Eh, Ron seems as smooth as sandpaper...

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Another Ron cough


Happens every time

----------


## Chowder

Good answer Ron could've been better though.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Perry!!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Perry (((((

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul tried to cram too much info into that answer again.

----------


## IterTemporis

Rick Perry is there?? I want an oops moment.

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

It is an embarrassment to the office of president to let these 2 (children) this much time to bicker between themselves ! 
makes me want to puke !

----------


## carterm

i thought that was a good answer by paul

----------


## pauliticalfan

Great answer from Ron.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Perry is next to Callista... you think theres something going on? lol

----------


## fisharmor

I like Ron with longer hair - for some reason tonight he looks like John Hurt.

----------


## denny

hmm good enough answer but was all over the place with too many separate issues

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Great job by Dr. P on the border issue question.

----------


## cornell

Ron Paul directly attacked Obama, red meat time!

----------


## anaconda

> Santy just admitted to a backroom deal with Arlen Spector lol


Arlen "Warren Commission" Specter?

----------


## bunklocoempire

...and build something on the moon

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Perry is next to Callista... you think theres something going on? lol


Open Marriage.

----------


## wstrucke

> Great job by Dr. P on the border issue question.


meh... probably sounded like rambling to the layman

----------


## Chowder

Yeah glad that he attacked Obama.

----------


## Deborah K

Ron needs to finish his thought before he moves on to the next sentence.

----------


## madengr

Ron should have likened he border fence to the East German fence; it will keep you in.

----------


## flynn

> Perry is next to Callista... you think theres something going on? lol


Perry just thinks she's a watermelon cat.

----------


## 3kgt

I don't care what anyone says I love Rick Perry. Did you see him look back after they mentioned him? Like, "dude, that's me. did you hear him? I'm rick perry." LOL

----------


## fisharmor

Newt - did you seriously just make the argument that we need to make gov't more efficient?
Do people still believe that's possible?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I like Ron with longer hair - for some reason tonight he looks like John Hurt.


+1

----------


## anaconda

> Good answer Ron could've been better though.


He rambled but made good points and closed nicely.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> meh... probably sounded like rambling to the layman


It was fine.

----------


## dt_

> I don't care what anyone says I love Rick Perry. Did you see him look back after they mentioned him? Like, "dude, that's me. did you hear him? I'm rick perry." LOL

----------


## denny

can we talk about the economy and job creation already?

----------


## DonovanJames

> meh... probably sounded like rambling to the layman


My thoughts too.. I'm already sold so I pick out all the good things I agree with during the long talks

----------


## Lucille

God I hate that fascist Arpaio.  

Here we go with e-verify.  Anything else us sm. business people can do for you, for no pay, oh great glorious fedgov?  Now we have to be immigration agents!

_"Don’t offer amnesty to those already here illegally. Sanctions against employers who hire illegal immigrants are unfair; it is the government’s responsibility to determine who is here legally.

Start a guest worker program to “channel the flow” of illegal immigrants through a legal mechanism.

And establish a clear immigration policy that is actually enforced."
--Barry Goldwater_

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Originally Posted by alucard13mmfmj
> 
> Perry is next to Callista... you think theres something going on? lol





> Open Marriage.


Oh no you din'it!

----------


## Shane Harris

E-VERIFY

----------


## fisharmor

> can we talk about the economy and job creation already?


INFIDEL!!! BURN THE PALEOCON HERETIC!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

+1  e-verify is horrible.




> God I hate that fascist Arpaio.  
> 
> Here we go with e-verify.  Anything else us sm. business people can do for you, for no pay, oh great glorious fedgov?

----------


## bunklocoempire

WTF King?  Paul's answer too friggin' complicated for ya?  Sheesh.

----------


## donnay

E-verify will move to national ID!

----------


## Deborah K

> Ron should have likened he border fence to the East German fence; it will keep you in.


That would get him boo'd right out of Arizona.

----------


## denny

lol Romney believes businesses will somehow be honest during his presidential term and hire legal immigrants

----------


## Bruno

Lotta E-Verify love.  Follow the money.

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

is e-verify the  first step toward chipping people

----------


## walt

> can we talk about the economy and job creation already?


What are you, a conspiracy theorist? There is no economy.

----------


## musicmax

> I like Ron with longer hair - for some reason tonight he looks like John Hurt.


Uh no.

----------


## ONUV

has Paul ever complimented Rubio?

----------


## AGRP

Paul complemented Rubio? CNN is so silly.

----------


## musicmax

> can we talk about the economy and job creation already?


Silence mundane.  Dow 13K.  Dow 13K.  Dow 13K.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Is newt wearing lip gloss?

----------


## fisharmor

> Uh no.


Yeah, but he was the GOOD guy in 1984.  AND in Hellboy.

(Probably best to skip I Claudius, though...)

----------


## DonovanJames

Constitution

----------


## pauliticalfan

Great, Iran... Here we go.

----------


## cstarace

Oh God. North Korea and Iran coming up.

----------


## matt0611

Import / Export business?

Newt knows Art Vandalay?

----------


## carterm

anyone just see romney's cackle?

----------


## mavtek

This is the Santorum/Romney argument over who sucks less.

----------


## Lucille

> E-verify will move to national ID!


HB1070 is a nat'l ID for Arizonans.  Some conservatives we have running our state...and country (into the ground).

----------


## pauliticalfan

Pick one word to describe Ron... Go!

"Consistent."

----------


## sirgonzo420

> Is newt wearing lip gloss?


Perhaps he's been kissing hookers.

----------


## bcreps85

> Import / Export business?
> 
> Newt knows Art Vandalay?


Good one, wonder how many will catch that

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Paul- "Libberrtttttyyyyyyyy!!!!!"

----------


## fisharmor

Ron's one word: Constitutionalist?

----------


## TheGrinch

Honest: one word to describe Ron

----------


## sailingaway

LOLGOP @LOLGOP
#cnndebate Senator Santorum, do you believe any of opponents are under the control of Satan? If so, please name them.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

"Constitutionalist"

"Principled"

"Consistent"

I hope Paul gets aggressive on the NK and Iran question with "If Congress sees fit to declare way, then I'll fight it with everything we've got and win it quickly and come home, no nation-building."

----------


## DonovanJames

Ron should sneakily shift his eyes back and forth and say:

"delegates"

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Just love how Ron always screw around with Santorum.. I guess its getting even for all the lies Santorum make up or believe in.

----------


## seraphson

Seeing as this is the GOP how about we talk about the super awesome hard cuts all these candidates will make; you know true fiscal conservative republican kind of spending cuts? Oh wait; only Paul is making cuts. Let's talk about something else; Iran sounds good.

----------


## Danan

"President"

----------


## wstrucke

second part, 8:45 PM - 9:14 PM

Gingrich 11:13 (+5:15)
Paul 10:00 (+4:10)
Romney 15:36 (+6:59)
Santorum 17:34 (+7:21)
Moderator/Audience 8:29 (+4:18)

----------


## denny

good debate so far. I think Romney and Paul did a good job santoring Santorum on various issues. He might need a morning after pill after all is said and done

----------


## MozoVote

Newt: Cue the one word fat jokes

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

"Electable"

----------


## fisharmor

Newt's one word: "I gotta tell ya, the elite media pulling stunts like this is getting old, and frankly, I'm apalled that you would try to sum up an entire presidential campaign this way.  APALLED."

----------


## Natural Citizen

"Correct"

----------


## musicmax

> Pick one word to describe Ron... Go!



Boss

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Pick one word to describe Ron... Go!
> 
> "Consistent."


THIS.

----------


## TheTexan

> Newt's been pandering to Ron and his supporters from the beginning.. Give Newt a crappy cabinent position... Secretary of History


I did like his 'increasing government programs inevitably leads to tyranny' line.  I know damn well he's pandering, but damnit if it didn't make me smile.  That's the kind of bold statement Dr. Paul needs to make.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> has Paul ever complimented Rubio?


Why would he? Rubio is a fascist warmonger piece of $#@!.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron Paul!!

----------


## musicmax

> "Electable"


We have a winner.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney: Inconsistent
Santorum: Obsessed
Newt: Fat

----------


## Deborah K

"Freedom"

----------


## UMULAS

so... did it finish?

----------


## musicmax

> good debate so far. I think Romney and Paul did a good job santoring Santorum on various issues. He might need a morning after pill after all is said and done


You musta failed biology

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ron will say: Consistent
Ricky will say: Conservative
Romney will say: Conservativer
Gingrich will say: Perfect

----------


## phil4truth

We're on fire tonight!

----------


## anaconda

No RINO can win. Why are they even wasting their time?

----------


## justatrey

honest

----------


## bunklocoempire

> "Constitutionalist"
> 
> "Principled"
> 
> "Consistent"
> 
> I hope Paul gets aggressive on the NK and Iran question with "If Congress sees fit to declare way, then I'll fight it with everything we've got and win it quickly and come home, no nation-building."


That'd be cool. 

 If congress can earmark for machinery of war, they should also declare war.  Doing one with excusing oneself from the other is unacceptable.

----------


## Lucille

_LucyStag: Hey #cnndebate! Don't ask about the drug war, the NDAA or anything uncomfortable, ok? #cnndebate [via Twitter]_

Right?!

----------


## DonovanJames

Yesss

----------


## wgadget

Do ya think the next President will appoint Santorum Religion Czar?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Consistent FTW!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Consistent wins.

----------


## matt0611

I really like all of Ron's answers so far, pretty solid.

----------


## rprprs

> Ron needs to finish his thought before he moves on to the next sentence.


Absolutely this.

----------


## IterTemporis

Yes, consistent!

----------


## DonovanJames

Cheerful? WTF

----------


## otherone

Gingritch.."well-fed"

----------


## Gary4Liberty

consistent

----------


## ONUV

courage? did you serve in the military frothy?

----------


## 3kgt

I was hoping at least one of them was going to say corrupt by accident

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Santorum "uh, courage"

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Whoever said "Newt: "Fat" gets a match with cheerful (aka- Jolly)

----------


## bobmurph

Lol at one word answers.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Consistent was a great answer.

----------


## tom7126

CHEERFUL NEWT lmao

----------


## Roy Bleckert

LOLLL !!! @ Newty

----------


## fisharmor

Newt: cheerful?  You may as well have gone with 'svelte'

----------


## phil4truth

> Gingritch.."well-fed"


Lol

----------


## flightlesskiwi

mittens just wants to make women available for conscription.

----------


## fisharmor

Women die in combat!  Yay!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Everyone was laughing at Newt, not with him

----------


## denny

lmao Santorum used a noun to describe himself haha!

----------


## PursuePeace

> I was hoping at least one of them was going to say corrupt by accident


Santorum.

Corr....age.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Whoever said "Newt: "Fat" gets a match with cheerful (aka- Jolly)


I was thinking the same thing lmao

----------


## pauliticalfan

Pick one word to describe you.

Santorum: Courage


Um...so you're courage? It's courageous, Santorum.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

OOh, Ron, please please please say you get 6x as much money as the other 3 clowns combined and that it never gets mentioned on the news because all the networks are pro-war. Please please please!

----------


## Noblegeorge

Bring back the buzzer.

----------


## blocks

> lmao Santorum used a noun to describe himself haha!


I AM COURAGE!!!

----------


## DonovanJames

Stumbled out fear mongering.. not as effective.

----------


## G8orballboy

> Pick one word to describe Ron... Go!
> 
> "Consistent."


Nailed it!

----------


## Shane Harris

Ron: Jefferson
Santorum: Fascist
Romney: Obama
Newt: King

----------


## libertyfanatic

Total warfare....

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Consistent was a great answer.


Especially given the other candidates in this primary. They're anything but consistent. You can't trust them.

----------


## Lucille

"You live in a world of total warfare."

God help us!  These GD warmongers make me sick!  What is Newt talking about?  Obama's more bloodthirsty than Bush!

----------


## musicmax

> I AM COURAGE!!!

----------


## Bruno

Drudge : Ron on Santorum: "He's a fake"

----------


## otherone

> Pick one word to describe you.
> 
> Santorum: Courage


c-c-c-c-courage

----------


## anaconda

Neocon Mitt.

"Total Warfare" Newt.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt:

be afraid, it's all I got

----------


## flightlesskiwi

newt:

fear fear fear

fear fear
fear
fear fear fear.

f*** you newt.

----------


## ONUV

newt is scared of terrorist hiding in his closet.

----------


## gunnysmith

Santorum.....bleeding badly

----------


## phil4truth

Rons gonna own this question.

----------


## fisharmor

What city does Newt live in where he worries about nuclear weapons going off?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

nukes going off in our cities?... how? newt is fearmongering =( dissapointed after he pander to ron and ron paul supporters for a while

----------


## Godmode7

> What city does Newt live in where he worries about nuclear weapons going off?


Is he declaring another 9/11?-_-

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum is getting pissed. lol

----------


## fisharmor

Damn, Paul is looking good tonight.  Just hanging out in his chair - like he's getting interviewed on a talk show.  Slick.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Like for the 40+ years of the Cold War we didn't have to worry about our cities being nuked, Newt? Where the hell were you.

XNN

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Christian Just War Theory! That will make some here happy.

----------


## fisharmor

Here it comes, pick the fight frothy....

----------


## bunklocoempire

Courage rick.  You're real remember?

----------


## nano1895

> Christian Just War Theory! That will make some here happy.


he should repeat that line every time he defends/asserts his foreign policy stance

----------


## bobmurph

"The 2 gentlemen to my left."  Almost poetic.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Santorum :agree with everyone but Ron.

----------


## DonovanJames

We have a plant in the audience

----------


## libertyfanatic

Iran...

----------


## nano1895

iran, here we go.

----------


## Shane Harris

Teddy R. 2012

----------


## AGRP

So, there's two CONFIRMED sexists who don't believe in ABILITY.

Do they have a clue who ANNIE OAKLY is?

----------


## The Gold Standard

That was a great answer. Ron is dominating tonight.

----------


## phil4truth

Go Ron go....Iran

----------


## anaconda

> Santorum.
> 
> Corr....age.

----------


## Lucille

> "The 2 gentlemen to my left."  Almost poetic.


Heh.  I caught that too.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

I am surprised that women dont like Ron... Ron just defended women as being equal.

----------


## musicmax

> Damn, Paul is looking good tonight.  Just hanging out in his chair - like he's getting interviewed on a talk show.  Slick.


He is much more comfortable in this format than the standup one.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Hey Santorum, my 11 yo daughter can control the rifleman's quarter mile. What can yours do?

XNN

----------


## mac_hine

Civil War mustache. Look out.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Jeez. That wasn't a loaded question at all.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> iran, here we go.


What an original question.

----------


## wgadget

Gingrich reminds me of Garfield the cat.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Talk to congress?  Nah. talk to Israel

----------


## flightlesskiwi

did you just hear that

dempsey 

woah.

newt.  

wow.  *speechless*

----------


## denny

Ahmedenajad a dictator? rofl what an idiot!! He was elected by a democratic vote

----------


## anaconda

Ron's mangling his words now. "It's the wars that need examine..."

----------


## ONUV

ahmadinejad a dictator?!?!

----------


## Lucille

Iran doesn't even have nukes!

----------


## Indy Vidual

He's a _MADMAN!_

----------


## jay_dub

Newt is dumb. Ahmajenidad is no dictator. The Mullahs run the country. Sheesh.....

----------


## DonovanJames

No rebuttal for Dr. Paul

EDIT:  ACTUALLY I AM EXTREMELY PISSED OFF ABOUT THAT

----------


## wgadget

Sounds like Newt believes all the lies that the media spins.  How quaint.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> No rebuttal for Dr. Paul


Of course not

----------


## fisharmor

Wow, GREAT shot of Paul!!!!!

----------


## justatrey

Remember this one!

*"I'm inclined to believe dictators" - Newt Gingrich*

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Newt just mentioned Ron.. LET RON REBUTTAL. WTF???? ROMNEY?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Wow, GREAT shot of Paul!!!!!


Thinker.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Gingrich basically begging for more Adelson money with that answer.

----------


## musicmax

REBUTTAL!?!?!?!??!!?

----------


## anaconda

Newt: there is no evidence that Iran is working on a weapon. Dick head.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Remember this one!
> 
> *"I'm inclined to believe dictators" - Newt Gingrich*


Thats why he believes himself

----------


## bobmurph

> Wow, GREAT shot of Paul!!!!!


I liked that too.  "Ron the Thinker"

----------


## wgadget

I'm seeing a Romney/Paul coalition less and less the more this goes on.

Eeesh.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Ron should mention that Iran isn't going to nuke Islamic holy sites in Israel. He should not try to translate Ahmadinejad's past comments.

----------


## denny

haha Romney wants to talk about Iran for some cheap applause

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> No rebuttal for Dr. Paul
> 
> EDIT:  ACTUALLY I AM EXTREMELY PISSED OFF ABOUT THAT


Not only that, he changes the question up with the gas price issue so everyone forgets about Dr. Paul and his rebuttal.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Mr 1/4 of a billionaire+ just said, "Meh...? to the price of gas." Someone hammer him for being an out of touch rich $#@!, please....

----------


## Boss

The irony of Romney commenting on stolen elections in Iran!!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron

----------


## mac_hine

Ron needs to *OWN* this.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Oh Ron, please don't blow the Iran question!  Make them understand.

----------


## phill4paul

> Newt is dumb. Ahmajenidad is no dictator. The Mullahs run the country. Sheesh.....


  Yes. It is good to well informed presidents. Sheesh. Of course he knows better. He's just appealing to un-informed citizens.

----------


## subsidizing failure

frothy courage

----------


## otherone

Romney...."I don't buy my own gas."

----------


## flightlesskiwi

"the world changes" if iran gets a nuclear weapon.

did FU Frank come up with that one??

or was it Rove?

----------


## jax

gas prices might not mean $#@! to you mitt, but im not paying $15 a gallon because you want to invade iran on a horrible assumption that iran will have a nuke and then be stupid enough to use it against america or its allies

----------


## bobmurph

Ron is chomping at the bit

----------


## DonovanJames

Lol Romney is giving him the UFC Mike Goldberg stair down to Santy

----------


## anaconda

Ron needs to talk about curve ball, Colin Powell, and aluminum tubes. And the real quote by Ahmadinejad.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Romney just showed his ignorance by misusing the definition of "fissile material". Santorum agrees with him. No surprise.

XNN

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul is scared, as are all us rational thinkers.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Here's the Froth. He is ready to launch ICBMs right now and march a million men in to occupy Iran.

----------


## denny

i hope they skip Ron on this issue. The audience it too dumb to reason on this issue

----------


## madengr

Vote for war with Iran!  Vote for Santorum.

----------


## Havax

ROFL this is hilarious how they keep shooting to Ron knowing he will disagree.

----------


## phil4truth

Here comes Ron....take down

----------


## sailingaway

> "the world changes" if iran gets a nuclear weapon.
> 
> did FU Frank come up with that one??
> 
> or was it Rove?


the world changes if a leaf falls off a tree, too. It is then a world with one less leaf on trees....

How meaningless a statement can you get?

----------


## wgadget

Their gross interventionism is showing.  It's ugly.

----------


## anaconda

The neocon puppets are all interviewing for the Council On Foreign Relations right now. And the Bilderberg blessing.

----------


## coffeewithchess

"What about Saudi Arabia?"

----------


## The Gold Standard

Help the pro-American Iranians by showering bombs on their heads.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

We have a woman with her baby shot in the leg while shopping in El Paso, TX, where the bullet was from a military grade weapon fired from Mexico, and these $#@!s want to attack Iran because "maybe" they will fight Israel? WTF is wrong with these poeple?

----------


## phill4paul

Take it SLOW Ron. C'mon. Please nail this.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh my gosh, when Santo starts speaking in that "gruff" coach encouraging type voice... he's so freaking UGH.

----------


## libertyfanatic

2012=1984

----------


## DonovanJames

I cant watch!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I wish I could fast forward through this.

----------


## DGambler

The Total Warfare comment and applause makes me sad for my children.

----------


## denny

jump on it Ron. We gave billions to Egypt but look at what happened!

----------


## wgadget

Santorum talking about a THEOCRATIC REGIME is just rich.

----------


## bobmurph

> And the real quote by Ahmadinejad.


Disagree.  Not a talking point that will resonate in a debate format.

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

Welcome to the FEAR CHANNEL.

Diplomacy works better.

Rons gonna get yoda on santo

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Playing the LEFT/RIGHT war drums...

It wasn't about funding democracy.. it's about funding overthrowing governments and countries.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Ron geting booed =|

----------


## Sola_Fide

> oh my gosh, when Santo starts speaking in that "gruff" coach encouraging type voice... he's so freaking UGH.


I'm not watching right now, but reading you describe this just made me puke.

----------


## madengr

Wow!  Paul nailed it on Iran.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And we don't have the money!!!

----------


## 3kgt

He got some boos but IMO he just killed that answer.

Edit (well, he is in the process of killing it)

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

There! That point is so strong no one can deny it! Go to Congress and get a declaration of war!

----------


## rpwi

Another Ron cough

----------


## libertyfanatic

Another cough!!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ah, Paul almost had "THE Moment" when he got fired up, but John King interupted him and he backed off his passion.

----------


## Godmode7

whats with the coughing?!?!?

----------


## denny

another cough lol

----------


## kill the banks

good

----------


## DGambler

Awesome!

----------


## libertyfanatic

The cough must be some type of mind trick

----------


## jax

how anyone could possibly disagree with ron on iran baffles my mind into oblivion

----------


## The Gold Standard

Frothy wants to march our own troops into Syria, $#@! arming the resistance.

----------


## zadoc

After tonight's debate, don't forget to vote for the winner!

POLL: Who won the 2/22/2012 Arizona GOP presidential debate?
Vote: http://www.wepolls.com/p/7808054

----------


## bobmurph

::::cough::::

----------


## sailingaway

> Ah, Paul almost had "THE Moment" when he got fired up, but John King interupted him and he backed off his passion.


they regularly use his good manners against him.

----------


## WD-NY

should've quite after the "at least declare war in congress"... first half was epic. 

2nd was solid, but didn't come off as ALPHA

----------


## The Gold Standard

Ron answered that pretty well.

----------


## Lucille

He did great.

----------


## denny

Audience wants to boo but they don't know what to boo on cuz it all makes sense lol

----------


## XNavyNuke

I'm glad he didn't let John King interupt his comment.

XNN

----------


## pauliticalfan

YES! RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Uriah

Well spoken Dr. Paul. Thank you for your common sense.

----------


## rpwi

They have professional sound balancers...no way are these coughs accidents.

----------


## mikeforliberty

*BOOM! TRUTH BOMB!!*

Nailed it Paul!

----------


## ONUV

santorum pisses me off so much with his chickenhawk bs

----------


## wgadget

I will NEVER EVER EVER vote for Santorum.

Ever.

----------


## bobmurph

::::cough::::

sorry guys...wrong pipe...sorry.

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

Couldn't have said it better Ron. It falling on deaf ears.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

That's pure anger regarding declarations of war, no pandering.

----------


## phil4truth

Well done Ron.

----------


## Havax

I think that answer was great. For the first time ever I guarantee you that opened up some neocons minds. Conveyed well.

----------


## denny

hmm maybe the cough is a signal of some sorts?

----------


## denny

omg Santorum just stfu please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bobmurph

Prolific Proliferator??

----------


## WD-NY

prolific proliferator! 

R U SERIOUS?

----------


## madengr

> I will NEVER EVER EVER vote for Santorum.
> 
> Ever.


You got that right.

----------


## fisharmor

OMFG A CATACLYSM ROFL@!@!@@

----------


## The Gold Standard

LOL. Gingrich has a plan for the whole region.

----------


## jay_dub

WOW...Cataclysmic!!!!!

I'm scared.........

----------


## XNavyNuke

Santorum's misunderstanding of middle east politics, history, and geography is scary.

XNN

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Hand that doofus a Riccola and tell him to STFU.

----------


## DonovanJames

OMG I was hoping we could of had a great sound bite until King stuffed the passion, "If this war is going to be inevitable, I implore you; ask the American people and get a declaration of war from Congress because this is War and people are going to die."

----------


## runamuck

I like Rons relaxed composure

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Replacing the EPA? Fix the government with more government.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Well done Ron.


Yes. It was great. The booing people are just fools who don't have two brain cells to rub together. In other words they are Grinch supporters.

----------


## libertyfanatic

I think the cough if to change the audience's focus from what Ron just said. My guess is that a random sound like a cough will make the person think of something else.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

a congressman has to PLEAD for congress to declare war.

PLEAD to go about war using the constitution.

PLEAD for these idiots to uphold their oath.

PLEAD.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ron should just point blank ask the others on stage if they will pledge to follow the constitution and have Congress declare war before going into Iran.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

If Iran is such a threat, then why is the DOD so closely monitoring exactly where Israeli submarines are located?

----------


## otherone

ExxonMobil doesn't own American oil, Newt....check who signs your paychecks.....

----------


## sailingaway

> I think the cough if to change the audience's focus from what Ron just said. My guess is that a random sound like a cough will make the person think of something else.


silence after a statement allows agreement to build.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Prolific Proliferator??


Santorum's a frothy frothisizer.

----------


## bobmurph

It's disgusting to watch these three

----------


## denny

it's ridiculous how they (except for Paul) endorse domestic terrorism in other countries..

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

> After tonight's debate, don't forget to vote for the winner!
> 
> POLL: Who won the 2/22/2012 Arizona GOP presidential debate?
> Vote: http://www.wepolls.com/p/7808054


Indeed

----------


## 3kgt

Santorum seems to have forgotten the part where Russia and China essentially told us if we go to Syria it will spark world war 3

----------


## gunnysmith

> What city does Newt live in where he worries about *nuclear weapons going off*?


It's a code word for ex wives.

----------


## Lucille

> a congressman has to PLEAD for congress to declare war.
> 
> PLEAD to go about war using the constitution.
> 
> PLEAD for these idiots to uphold their oath.
> 
> PLEAD.


I know.  And Ron's supposedly crazy lefty...

----------


## mac_hine

Frothy on Iran: " The most prolific proliferater of terror in the world"
WTF

----------


## bobmurph

> Santorum's a frothy frothisizer.


Courageous Courageator?

----------


## ONUV

santorum, romney, and gingrich all have the same foreign policy. they all 3 don't need to speak.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> WOW...Cataclysmic!!!!!
> 
> I'm scared.........


I know, I think I see an Iranian aircraft carrier in the Delaware River near my house.   Keeping in mind an Iranian Aircraft Carrier is a pontoon boat fitted with a remote control glider...

----------


## bunklocoempire

Yeah Mitt, because interventionism has gone so swimmingly well in the past.  *uck these clowns.

----------


## wgadget

OMG, Romney...TRIPLING SANCTIONS.

----------


## Lucille

Way to go, Ron!

Calls out the neocons!  Gas prices!  Debt!

_LucyStag:  Guys, Paul is actually tired of making moral arguments against war. God that's depressing. You broke him. #cnndebate [via Twitter]_

----------


## PursuePeace

Yeah Ron!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

BOOM! I get a minute! Take that, King!

----------


## denny

lmao Paul: i get a minute, not quickly

----------


## ronbot98734

"NO. I get a minute!" $#@! yes.

----------


## Havax

I GET A MINUTE!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Syria is Irans Ally?

Yeah, look what happen in Egypt, Libya, Pakistan, Afghanistan , Iraq...

Syria is being overthrown by covert OPS from guess who?

Yeah... it's all BS

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

$#@! YEAH RON HELL YEAH CALL OUT JOHN

----------


## anaconda

I wish Ron would simply tell the real truth: that these candidates are puppets of the military contractors. And ask the stupid audience if they know what the actual evidence against Iran is (there is none).

----------


## thehungarian

John King: "Quickly"
Ron: "No, I get a minute"

Love it.

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

> it's ridiculous how they (except for Paul) endorse domestic terrorism in other countries..


Cause our media censors images of war..stupid people forget

----------


## The Gold Standard

Ron is a $#@!ing boss tonight. Where was this all along?

----------


## fisharmor

Ron: No, I get a minute!

LIKE A BOSS

----------


## kill the banks

ho ho go Ron

----------


## libertyfanatic

Waiting for the cough

----------


## WD-NY

OWNNNNNNNNNNNAAGGGEEEE....!!!!!

FINALLLY!

WOW

----------


## madengr

WOOT!

----------


## Shelton88

good point ron!

----------


## Indy Vidual

Ron hit a home run!

----------


## Chowder

MUCH better answer Ron!

----------


## wgadget

THE BOSS SPEAKS.

----------


## WD-NY

GAME CHANGING ANSWER

SRSLY

----------


## RonPaulFever

Nice interjection and good forceful answer.

----------


## Havax

YES Ron! This is the best answer he's ever given. Awesome.

----------


## bobmurph

I'M GONNA *WIN!*

Hell yes Ron.

----------


## fisharmor

Oh, $#@! - "I'm gonna be right on the money"

----------


## mikeforliberty

Oh my god he straight called them out!

----------


## musicmax

*BOOM goes the RON-O-MITE!*

----------


## denny

gilf asking about No Child Left Behind. OK!!! completely random audience

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

"Cut the Dept. of Education!" FTW.

----------


## WD-NY

> Ron hit a home run!


Grand Slam. That was HUGE.

THAT WAS A MOMENT.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

Liberty Ninja!

----------


## neverseen

Wow!  That was good enough for me to reply to this thread for the first time all night

----------


## runamuck

Ron exudes wisdom

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

BOOM

----------


## Barrex

Ron Paul: PURE OWNAGE

----------


## FrancisMarion

RON PAUL. AHEM.

----------


## ONUV

wtf is santorum talking about

----------


## Cinderella

Wow!!!  Boom!

----------


## vechorik

LOVE IT -- I'm going to be right in the end! With CONVICTION. Love that consistent man.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

holy $#@!. ron is on fire today. he is just punking santorum and john king.

DONATION FOR RON NOW!!!!

----------


## otherone

POLITICS IS A TEAM SPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The Gold Standard

Politics is a team sport. Santorum is a joke.

----------


## bobmurph

Politics is a team sport, folks.

----------


## justatrey

"No not a quick answer, I get a minute." 

Damn right Ron!

----------


## Chowder

Frothy shut up!

----------


## 3kgt

"I'm gonna win this argument"
BEST RON PAUL LINE EVER
I gotta leave for work now guys, I'm happy I can leave on that note, enjoy the last 19 minutes and cheer for me

----------


## wgadget

POLITICS IS A TEAM SPORT...write this down.

----------


## Gravik

Well, my net is being too slow, so gonna have to watch the debate when it is uploaded on youtube...

----------


## jax

lol wtf is frothy talking about. "im willing to abandon all my convictions in order to follow the leader"

----------


## cornell

I just saw a DEVIOUS Paul chuckle...wonder what's in store!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron looks like a philosopher tonight

----------


## asurfaholic

Wtf frothy¿??????? 


Team sport????







Really???

----------


## libertskee

> *BOOM goes the RON-O-MITE!*


hahahah helll yea thats all I'm gonna be saying all weekend!

----------


## walt

> MUCH better answer Ron!


That. Was. Awesome.

----------


## thehungarian

Also love Ron's beginning of his point. Basically saying, "Look, I've tried every single argument with you psychopaths and I'm about to give up, but I'll try one more time."

----------


## DonovanJames

That was AWESOME. When Ron gets pissed I almost felt that fire. That is a $#@!ing Presidential presence.

----------


## GreenBulldog

Republican Debate: Three stooges and a wise man who should speak a lot more.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Hell Yes Ron! Another fantastic answer. Think how horrible this would be without Ron Paul.

----------


## anaconda

Santorum: "Sometimes I take one..."

----------


## opinionatedfool

*RON PAUL 2012!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

just owning

----------


## libertskee

sorry santorum theres no assdick in team so get off the stage

----------


## phill4paul

There are times when an imperfect messenger of perfect message perfectly delivers the perfect message. This was one of Ron's best!

----------


## bobmurph

> Republican Debate: Three stooges and a wise man who should speak a lot more.


best headline ever.

----------


## Ekrub

Ron is doing so good tonight. Haven't read the thread to see what others think, but IMO he is killing it. Being forceful, concise, and accurate.

----------


## denny

> holy $#@!. ron is on fire today. he is just punking santorum and john king.
> 
> DONATION FOR RON NOW!!!!


donation game!
doubling the minutes given to Paul in this debate and donating that amount towards the campaign!!
c'mon lets do this

----------


## MozoVote

> Ron looks like a philosopher tonight


I feel like Ron is missing a pipe, or a cocktail glass to complete the image. He's just chillin, ready to dish out the truth.

----------


## muh_roads

okay that final remark Paul got in there was $#@!ing awesome.

"I will be right on this.  I am warning you."

$#@!ing awesome.

----------


## bobmurph

> There are times when an imperfect messenger of perfect message perfectly delivers the perfect message. This was one of Ron's best!


agree.  This is his best debate performance ever.  Just hope the time is now for Americans to start waking up.

----------


## jay_dub

Ron's gonna own this one on education.

----------


## musicmax

> Also love Ron's beginning of his point. Basically saying, "Look, I've tried every single argument with you psychopaths and I'm about to give up, but I'll try one more time."


Yup I halfway expected him to go Jim Morrison, whip out his d*ck and scream YOU'RE ALL A BUNCH OF F*CKING IDIOTS

----------


## PolicyReader

> I AM COURAGE!!!


New 'this is sparta" meme for santo?

----------


## madengr

Ron will 1up Newt with abolishing the DOE.

----------


## Standing Liberty

No One but Paul. These other assclowns suck.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Oh, $#@! - "I'm gonna be right on the money"


"..and now let's go on to education because exploring this comment from the man who has made so many  correct predictions would be a waste of time."

Fools with evil men leading them to sure destruction.

----------


## phil4truth

> That was AWESOME. When Ron gets pissed I almost felt that fire. That is a $#@!ing Presidential presence.


This This and This

----------


## wgadget

So, will Ron get as long to answer as these turd blossoms?

----------


## AGRP

Santorum is for localized and homeschooling, yet he voted multiple times to fatten the Department of Education.

TOOL.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

They're Ron Pauling the $#@! out of Dept of education

----------


## bobmurph

> Ron will 1up Newt with abolishing the DOE.


I wish Ron would preface his point about abolishing the DOE with a quick statement that it is useless and wasteful.  Most Americans don't realize what they actually do.

----------


## wgadget

How many minutes does Newt get?

----------


## XNavyNuke

No you wouldn't Newt. Congress hasn't declared an act of war in 70 years!

XNN

----------


## jax

hahaha.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh gosh, newt looks so evil when he laughs.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

I still cant beleive how Ron is not winning the election straight up... I dont see what other people see in the other candidates. I hope this debate will get Ron 1st place in some of the upcoming states and at least 2nd as well.

----------


## OrbitzXT

Does anyone know if there is a place to watch this online tomorrow or something? I only just got home and would like to watch it, I won't be able to watch the reairing either and I don't have a DVR ><

----------


## PursuePeace

YES!!!! Called him out on the team sport crap.

----------


## anewvoice

stream sucks, alternatives?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Yessssss! Dr. Paul strikes Santorum again!

----------


## Godmode7

You were the wimp? lol

----------


## kill the banks

Amen Ron

----------


## bunklocoempire

Right on Ron.  Thank you.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron the philosopher strikes again!

----------


## RonPaulFever

HAHA!  Nailed Santorum, oath of office, perfection!

----------


## jax

YEA!!!!! not an oath to the party!! good $#@! ron my god

----------


## sailingaway

> Does anyone know if there is a place to watch this online tomorrow or something? I only just got home and would like to watch it, I won't be able to watch the reairing either and I don't have a DVR ><


if you check back after the debate, or at least tomorrow, ask again and someone will have it.

----------


## WD-NY

> Also love Ron's beginning of his point. Basically saying, "Look, I've tried every single argument with you psychopaths and I'm about to give up, but I'll try one more time."


That was the best part! 

The entire answer was MASTERFUL. His argument about the economic costs and why he'll be proven right in the end would not have had nearly as much GRAVITAS if had hadn't first brought up his other objections (namely moral, and constitutional).

----------


## Shane Harris

best answer EVER

----------


## XNavyNuke

Goes to the commercial break after OWNING that question!!!!!

XNN

----------


## Shelton88

Santorum-AWWWWRGRGHHRGH Constitution, oath of office, cant take it, overload, SATAN!!!

----------


## matt0611

Ron ends on a high note. Nice.

----------


## blocks

WOW. Ron nailed it. And Santorum accepted the ownage.

----------


## bobmurph

Pure Colombian Ownage.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Hahaha! Frothy sign!!

----------


## Noblegeorge

King- ok quick    Ron- no il take a minute. YES.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Uh oh. Did you all see the frothy sign?

----------


## Havax

Ron's final debate going to go down in history.

----------


## fisharmor

Aw hell, Ron, you should have mentioned that you are eliminating DoE completely in the first year.

----------


## cstarace

> You were the wimp? lol


Congressional Whip.

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul Revolution at the break after a great response!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oath is not to the party, oath is to the rule of law, rule of law is the constitution.  ftw.

----------


## otherone

Nailed Ayatorum on team sports!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

damn... i dont know but i just love how ron keeps picking on sanitarium

----------


## bobmurph

Please let this debate be a turning point.

----------


## phill4paul

He is KILLING it tonight!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Wow, I understand Ron so much better now than I did in 2008...  no go along to get along, that's what's _wrong_ with politics today, instead how about we obey the oath of office.  I mean, sure I got it in 2008, but now I _really_ f'n _GET_ it.  fr real.

----------


## kill the banks

man if we had the corrupted media in our court we would surge

----------


## Lucille

> Does anyone know if there is a place to watch this online tomorrow or something? I only just got home and would like to watch it, I won't be able to watch the reairing either and I don't have a DVR ><


According to my guide, CNN's rerunning it an hour after post debate "analysis."

----------


## musicmax

> YEA!!!!! not an oath to the party!! good $#@! ron my god


Going for the Independents in the caucus and open states.

----------


## thehungarian

Santorum just smiles and nods as Paul destroys him.

----------


## vechorik

I think this is Dr. Paul's best debate yet!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul is on his freaking game. His best debate.

----------


## Godmode7

> Congressional Whip.


Ah, thank you!

----------


## ravedown

ha damn- frothy sign on cnn....classic!

----------


## Barrex

> stream sucks, alternatives?


http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLi...stream=stream1
http://newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm
http://www.ilive.to/view/23600/

----------


## bobmurph

> Congressional Whip.


Santorum is getting whipped like a bitch tonight

----------


## opinionatedfool

> stream sucks, alternatives?


http://www.livestation.me/2011/cnn

----------


## thehungarian

> oh gosh, newt looks so evil when he laughs.


Newt is comic book arch-villain material. Incredibly creepy.

----------


## Chowder

> Aw hell, Ron, you should have mentioned that you are eliminating DoE completely in the first year.


^ This! That would've been the icing on the cake!

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Epic Answer Ron !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elle

I just saw someone waving a sign that said 

"Frothy"
Santorum


LOL

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron's final debate going to go down in history.


there is another one on the 13th I think, and then all the ones in the general election.

----------


## Syntax

Ron hit that last answer out of the park!

----------


## jax

frothy is committing suicide while also getting destroyed by ron. ron is looking far more intelligent and wise than frothy on all accounts. ron has a swag tonight unparalleled, by any other canidate in any other debate so far

----------


## jay_dub

I don't see how any reasonable person could watch this and not see 3 ass clowns and 1 President.

----------


## tucker

I feel like this is the most influential and presidential I have seen Ron this entire election cycle. If nothing else, people have to begin questioning something, right?

----------


## wgadget

> stream sucks, alternatives?


http://livestation.me/2011/cnn/

----------


## wstrucke

part three, 9:19 PM - 9:47 PM

Gingrich 16:48 (+5:35)
Paul 15:49 (+5:49)
Romney 21:40 (+6:04)
Santorum 23:22 (+5:48)
Moderator/Audience 12:38 (+4:09)

I apologize if the Romney/Santorum/Gingrich times are a few seconds off -- I got a little distracted.

It's amazing what Ron can do when he jumps into the conversation!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul is a legend. This debate is just amazing. YES.

----------


## musicmax

> Santorum-AWWWWRGRGHHRGH Constitution, oath of office, cant take it, overload, SATAN!!!

----------


## Stupified

> oath is not to the party, ftw.



I love this. Ron Paul is for all of us who are fed up with the partisan, you-stay-on-your-side-I'll-stay-on-mine bull$#@!.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Aw hell, Ron, you should have mentioned that you are eliminating DoE completely in the first year.


Naww... There are a lot of clueless people out there... His answer was great.

----------


## RonRules

When G W. Bush was president, I would always think that I could have answered a question better than Bush.

Never is this the case with Paul. He answers everything so much better than I could.

That's one of the 100's of reasons i want him for President.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Screencap of the frothy sign anyone? I loved the red highlighting.

----------


## justatrey

Drudge poll is up! So far:

PAUL  35.26%  (3,073 votes)
ROMNEY  30.42%  (2,651 votes)
SANTORUM  21.49%  (1,873 votes)
GINGRICH  12.84%  (1,119 votes)

http://drudgereport.com/

----------


## phil4truth

Ron Paul is the BOSS tonight. We have been calling for this.

----------


## Lucille

YES!  Electability!

----------


## bobmurph

Alright let's finish this out on top.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Newt is comic book arch-villain material. Incredibly creepy.


i just always thought it was the botox and botched plastic surgery that does that.

----------


## Highstreet

This is the Ron Paul we have wanted at EVERY debate!  It's gotta be the 2 and 3 thousand person crowds in the last few weeks!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

is king going to mention ron not winning?... to get back at Ron?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> part three, 9:19 PM - 9:47 PM
> 
> Gingrich 16:48 (+5:35)
> Paul 15:49 (+5:49)
> Romney 21:40 (+6:04)
> Santorum 23:22 (+5:48)
> Moderator/Audience 12:38 (+4:09)
> 
> I apologize if the Romney/Santorum/Gingrich times are a few seconds off -- I got a little distracted.
> ...


Of course the lease time again, but it's definitely the best.

----------


## jax

GREAT way to end a legendary performance

----------


## DonovanJames

OMGOMGOMGOMGaosdf;ojbwAEBNJ;OASDGNK'PANK'PGA
S G

yyesssssssssssssSS

----------


## Brett85

How exactly does Romney expect a single Ron Paul supporter to vote for him in the general election when he runs on a platform of promising to start another war in the Middle East?

----------


## Shelton88

Good closing

----------


## IterTemporis

Oh. My. Gosh!! Go Paul!

----------


## pauliticalfan

HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VegasPatriot

Ron Paul - myth buster.  Just killing it tonight!

----------


## Liberty74

Holy crap Ron face palmed. 

He did it!!!

----------


## bobmurph

Boom.

We can WIN.

----------


## kill the banks

excellent Ron

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> OMGOMGOMGOMGaosdf;ojbwAEBNJ;OASDGNK'PANK'PGA
> S G
> 
> yyesssssssssssssSS


+1776

----------


## Tyler_Durden

ELECTABLE!!!!

----------


## phil4truth

Yesssss Ron

----------


## Lucille

Ron did so great tonight I could cry with joy!  Off to donate!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Stop bullshitting Gingrich.

----------


## Bruno

"The myth that I'm unelectable".  Great answer, Ron!

----------


## pauliticalfan

ELECTABLE! THE MOST ELECTABLE! WILL WIN IOWA MORE THAN ANYONE ELSE! YES!! RON PAUL'S BEST DEBATE EVER.

----------


## ONUV

what was newt trying to say?

what is romney talking about?

----------


## matt0611

Damn, Ron just laying one truth bomb after another tonight!

----------


## opinionatedfool

Good answer. He should have quoted some of the favor-ability polls that have been coming out too. But it was great.

----------


## Hospitaller

+1776

----------


## denny

haha wtf Newt and Romney!!! He asked about misconception! not your $#@!ing policy!!

----------


## Stupified

Damn Mitt!!!

----------


## ONUV

romney just screwed up.

----------


## bobmurph

It seems like the other candidates are thrown off this debate by Ron Paul's dominance.

----------


## Liberty74

Drudge Poll is UP...CHARGE CHARGE CHARGE

----------


## otherone

Romney: We don't need your stinkin' questions"

----------


## rpwi

Why does Romney get away with this

----------


## Havax

Wow Romney being a douche.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Yesssssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ron is ONIT Again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natural Citizen

I wish I could have seen the look on Kings face. He's been running interference all night.

----------


## bobmurph

Ron Paul absolutely crushed the second half of this debate.

----------


## wgadget

Romney must not have understood the question...He must be stoopid.

----------


## MozoVote

Oh wow does Romney look poor on this last question.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> How exactly does Romney expect a single Ron Paul supporter to vote for him in the general election when he runs on a platform of promising to start another war in the Middle East?


Amen to that!

----------


## tempest

> I still cant beleive how Ron is not winning the election straight up... I dont see what other people see in the other candidates. I hope this debate will get Ron 1st place in some of the upcoming states and at least 2nd as well.


The answer to yer question in one word: spin. Watch out how the media is gonna _spin_ the debate against Ron in the coming days of post-debate analysis (minimizing/ignoring/deflecting that RP scored multiples of times and got crowd recognition etc etc).

----------


## ONUV

and the audience cheered all that fluff. wtf.

----------


## jumpyg1258

When Romney said he wouldn't answer the question, they should have just cut his mic off.

----------


## IPSecure

> I don't see how any reasonable person could watch this and not see 3 ass clowns and 1 President.

----------


## wgadget

I can't even stand the sound of Santorum's voice. EW.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

to newt, mittens, and santo:

shut up.

you aren't even answering the question.

----------


## fisharmor

Holy $#@! Frothy is stealing his talking point about electability!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Shut yer pie hole satan

----------


## musicmax

> romney just screwed up.


"I answer the questions I want to answer."

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

i wish mitt or paul would make a stroke off motion while santorum is giving this stupid diatribe lol

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum has 7 kids. We know he can do a lot with a little.

----------


## MozoVote

Horrible way to end the debate. Mitt had some prepared closing words that he wanted to get out... 

This is why people don't like Mitt. He acted like he didn't need to pay attention to what the question was.

F.A.I.L.

----------


## denny

Santorum just keeps on yapping !

----------


## bobmurph

Ron leaning back, smirking.  Classic.  He knows he just owned this debate.

----------


## kill the banks

win

----------


## FreedomWon

Dr Ron Paul has just had  best debate ever!   He's the wizard, the sage, and the only one onstage telling the truth.

----------


## LibertyEagle

You mean that state that kicked you to the curb, Santorum?  THAT one?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Holy $#@! Frothy is stealing his talking point about electability!


Yeah, come up with your own ideas Santy.

----------


## cstarace

The $#@! kind of handshake was that?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Did Santorum just attack Paul?

----------


## wstrucke

final @ 9:56 PM

Gingrich 17:25
Paul 16:32
Romney 22:49
Santorum 24:57
Moderator/Audience 13:31

----------


## Havax

Santorum is visibly defeated.

----------


## ronpaul4freedom2012

I said it before and I'll say it again, Ron Paul won the debate on the first question! http://www.mediaite.com/tv/ron-paul-...-as-a-cop-out/

----------


## anaconda

America is probably doomed.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Santorum looked like he was going to pull Rons arm off

----------


## walt

> 


classic

----------


## denny

hahaha Santorum patting Paul's back = submission

----------


## sailingaway

> 


perfect!

----------


## wgadget

WHAT THE HELL? 

Why did Santorum try to pull off Ron's arm?

----------


## Havax

rofl did Rick just assault Ron?

----------


## IterTemporis

Did you guys see how Santorum playfully shook Ron's hand? Hahaha..

----------


## socal

Suprisingly, John King did a good job tonight.  It's not his fault that Santorum is a windbag.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Santorum has 7 kids. We know he can do a lot with a little.


I was so tempted to go there, but.....


LMAO

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Santorum has 7 kids. We know he can do a lot with a little.


So basically we know that he's only had sex 7 times, right?

----------


## thehungarian

THERE IS A GOD. THE DEBATE IS OVER!

----------


## JJ2

Why was Santorum trying to pull Paul's arm off his shoulder?

----------


## denny

MSM: Newt and Romney did well

----------


## Bruno

There is no way an unbiased media could ignore Ron Paul's comments from that debate.

----------


## Butchie

I really loved his Syria reply where he said "Ok, I won't win the moral argument but look at the Russians, they didn't fall from an enemy but from bankruptcy and we're doing the same" - He should have been saying that all along.

----------


## bobmurph

I freaking hate Ari Fleischer

----------


## fisharmor

> The $#@! kind of handshake was that?


If we weren't on stage I'D $#@!ING MURDER YOU OLD MAN

----------


## bunklocoempire

> final @ 9:56 PM
> 
> Gingrich 17:25
> Paul 16:32
> Romney 22:49
> Santorum 24:57
> Moderator/Audience 13:31


+ rep

thanks!

----------


## bobmurph

Surprised at lack of Goldwater name drop?

----------


## Lucille

What "bad situation?"  I can't stand watching these hacks.

----------


## asurfaholic

Www.Cantwatchthefreakingpostdebateanalysis.crap

----------


## libertyfanatic

Glad to see Santorum's kid ditched the Harry Potter glasses

----------


## Monotaur

Anyone know if they are going to replay this on the CNN stream?  We lost power tonight and missed it the first time.

----------


## pauliticalfan

fivethirtyeight: Debate #20 grades: Paul B+, Romney B+, Gingrich B, Santorum B-

Ron Paul Number One!

----------


## wgadget

I'm just thinking Larry the Cucumber should NOT be President.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Did you guys see how Santorum playfully shook Ron's hand? Hahaha..


Keeping it real?  He's real ya know...

----------


## bronxboy10

Did Santorum try to rip Ron's arm out of his socket with that handshake? My God...

----------


## tempest

CNN's in-house liberal b!tch is already spinning it that Romney won the debate

----------


## freeforall

What happened with the handshake.  I missed it.

----------


## cstarace

I feel so badly for his kids. They look sad.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Santorum has 7 kids. We know he can do a lot with a little.


And is it a bad thing that this waste first thing to cme to my mind when he said that?

----------


## jax

gloria berger is so horrible at her job, jesus

----------


## rprprs

> I don't see how any reasonable person could watch this and not see 3 ass clowns and 1 President.


You will now be TOLD the answer to that.

----------


## kill the banks

Rick showed he's a light weight

----------


## MsDoodahs

> If we weren't on stage I'D $#@!ING MURDER YOU OLD MAN


Yeah, Santy yanked at Ron really hard, that was a really awful thing he did there.

Santy is a $#@!ing piece of $#@!.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> I just saw someone waving a sign that said 
> 
> "Frothy"
> Santorum
> 
> 
> LOL


Yo... check it out! Frothy!   I'm glad Ron Paul supporters are realizing YOU need* BIG SIGNS* to stickout in a collage of political junk for the cameras to detect.

----------


## Live Free or Die

OMG, just after Anderson Cooper came on, video of candidates "shaking hands" in the background... WTF was Santorum trying to do to Ron just now, tear his rotator cuff or dislocate his shoulder???  That was such a nasty, aggressive move and I am shocked.

What a freaking jerk!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

and now comes the time when i vomit.  post debate analysis.

----------


## Barrex

WTF???????? They are giving Santorum extra time!?!?!?!?

----------


## anaconda

"Ron Paul made the best of a bad situation?" WTF?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

im glad Reagan's name wasn't mentioned in the debate. I am Reagan. I do Reagan stuff. I like Reagan. I am just like Reagan.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

"Ron Paul" is a trending topic on Twitter.

----------


## Deborah K

Ron won that debate.

----------


## IterTemporis

I think the reason why Santorum did that is because he is so mad at how badly Ron put him in his place. Santorum can't physically attack Ron, so instead he playfully shook his hand.

----------


## The Binghamton Patriot

why the hell does Matt Collins come on to this forum and declare this "the official" thread?

----------


## LibertyEagle

The CNN pundits are saying Romney and Gingrich were the big winners. Even going so far as to call Gingrich the statesman in the crowd.

----------


## wgadget

I'm noticing the media pushing NEWT a lot in the last few days.  Ugh.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> OMG, just after Anderson Cooper came on, video of candidates "shaking hands" in the background... WTF was Santorum trying to do to Ron just now, tear his rotator cuff or dislocate his shoulder???  That was such a nasty, aggressive move and I am shocked.
> 
> What a freaking jerk!


I missed that. Did someone get a tube?

----------


## fisharmor

> I feel so badly for his kids. They look sad.


Do you remember when your dad would pontificate about stupid $#@! and not let you play video games?  That's what they just did for the last six hours.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> I think the reason why Santorum did that is because he is so mad at how badly Ron put him in his place. Santorum can't physically attack Ron, so instead he playfully shook his hand.


This. He still physically dominated Paul but did so in a way that was "socially acceptable"

----------


## opinionatedfool

Ron Paul most certainly owned this debate. The stupid talking heads didn't even mention him. They are SOOOO stupid.

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## The Binghamton Patriot

Oh, and By the way, ron did very well tonight, but the truth is, he didn't' drop the trump card on any of the chicken hawks on stage.  He answered every question well.  He doesn't draw a good enough contrast to the criminals on stage- i'm tired of him shaking hands, being friends, and playing nice.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> why the hell does Matt Collins come on to this forum and declare this "the official" thread?


Almost illegal

----------


## Butchie

> OMG, just after Anderson Cooper came on, video of candidates "shaking hands" in the background... WTF was Santorum trying to do to Ron just now, tear his rotator cuff or dislocate his shoulder???  That was such a nasty, aggressive move and I am shocked.
> 
> What a freaking jerk!


Seriously guys, calm down, Ron is a big boy, I'm sure he can take of himself, don't do a repeat of the infamous "Perry Assault" nonsense that made Ron look like pussy.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> "Ron Paul made the best of a bad situation?" WTF?


He's having to educate an America that has largely forgotten what liberty is.

XNN

----------


## Lucille

Wow.  They're actually going to talk to Ron tonight?

Electability!

----------


## freeforall

please start a new thread with the handshake . . . with a tube . . . please

----------


## cstarace

"Oh, we can't shake hands?"
Gloria looked scared

----------


## denny

yay Ron Paul getting air time :| wow is this for real?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> This. He still physically dominated Paul but did so in a way that was "socially acceptable"


What happened? I hope people don't make something out of nothing like with Perry

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum tried to assault the female reporter, but her mic saved her.

----------


## wgadget

I'm appalled at Santorum's behavior toward Ron at the end.

UNCALLED for.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> I'm noticing the media pushing NEWT a lot in the last few days.  Ugh.


That's fine. It will keep this heading towards a brokered convention.

----------


## anaconda

> Even going so far as to call Gingrich the statesman in the crowd.


"Statist" yes. "Statesman" no.

----------


## dawnbt

> Yep, but it's actually to our benefit if he wins Michigan, thus disrupting Romney's credibility for a third time. Split that delegate pie, force a brokered convention.


^^THIS!

----------


## XNavyNuke

Ron is doing well in the post debate interview too!

XNN

----------


## Highstreet

on with Ron Paul right now!  "Electability, no wins!"

----------


## jax

is this rons first post debate interview of the entire cycle??

----------


## matt0611

> "Statist" yes. "Statesman" no.


Statist-man, yep, thats Newty alright. 

Actually wait, that's all of em except Ron.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Dang.  Slow down, Ron and complete sentences.

----------


## dawnbt

> Hey Santorum, Where are your ashes?
> Some Catholic.


That's the first thing I said to my husband when I turned it on!  LOL!

----------


## WD-NY

NOW RON IS BEING BOSS IN THE POST-INTERVIEW!!!

EISENHOWER FTW

----------


## denny

wow Ron is brave to bring up Iran on his own. Boss

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum just walked by Ron and said something?

Won't this guy ever go away?

----------


## SWATH

Yay MSM right on cue:

MSM: Newt and Romney did great, Ron Paul was trying to make the best of a bad situation.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Dang.  Slow down, Ron and complete sentences.


I think hes just still fired up from the debate XD...

----------


## XNavyNuke

He is SMOKING tonight!!!!!

----------


## VegasPatriot

See Santorum and his family walk behind RP as he is interviewed... the kids looked like ducklings following papa duck.

----------


## anaconda

Ron is killing this John King interview. Wish he would have mentioned these Eisenhower talking points in the actual debate!

----------


## WD-NY

WOW, Ron is in the ZONE RIGHT NOW.

He should just keep talking... Go out to the crowd and deliver a speech. YOU'RE IN THE ZONE RON. Run with it!

#inthezone

----------


## wgadget

Ron KILLED that interview!  

Awesome!

----------


## denny

Romney did not win. Period. Everyone who watched the debate knows that.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Look at the preposition of Santorum and his family for  the Santorum interview... he gave pointing commands to his family... Borga waited for the propaganda to get in place.

As far as that Piece of $#@! Donna Brazile... she get paid to spew propaganda. I'm sure she caught flack the last time that she gave Ron Paul some credit. That will change with her future paychecks.

----------


## thehungarian

> I think the reason why Santorum did that is because he is so mad at how badly Ron put him in his place. Santorum can't physically attack Ron, so instead he playfully shook his hand.


Pretty much. Ron asserted his dominance over Rick tonight and Rick's ego can't take the feeling of inadequacy. So Rick immediately stands up and looms over Ron like he's big man on campus and "playfully" tries to reassert himself. 

It's all about the monkey instincts with those 3 savages.

----------


## sailingaway

> fivethirtyeight: Debate #20 grades: Paul B+, Romney B+, Gingrich B, Santorum B-
> 
> Ron Paul Number One!


and he is usually biased against Ron.  I think that is the highest he has given him.

----------


## DonovanJames

The stream isn't working for me anymore  missing the first ever historic post-debate interview with Ron

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Santorum just walked by Ron and said something?
> 
> Wont't this guy ever go away?


He should go live in a cave somewhere in Iran and fight bats or something.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Ron Paul follows a great debate with a great interview!

----------


## Valli6

> What happened? I hope people don't make something out of nothing like with Perry


That's about the size of it in my opinion. He shook his hand with a pulling motion like they were sawing a tree.

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

Post debate was Very very Good !

----------


## DonovanJames

toobez

----------


## cstarace

> See Santorum and his family walk behind RP as he is interviewed... the kids looked like ducklings following papa duck.

----------


## Lucille

Gingrich?  YHGTBFKM

----------


## blocks

> That's about the size of it in my opinion. He shook his hand with a pulling motion like they were sawing a tree.


This^^^ is pretty good description as to what happpened.

----------


## Butchie

> Ron is killing this John King interview. Wish he would have mentioned these Eisenhower talking points in the actual debate!


That's what I'm saying, I normally don't glow all over Ron's speeches by default, but that was an awesome post debate interview.

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

John King confirms RP is 2nd in delegates !

----------


## Lindsey

> The stream isn't working for me anymore  missing the first ever historic post-debate interview with Ron


me too.  I hope someone uploads it to youtube.

----------


## anaconda

David Gergen is a liar and a globalist pig.

----------


## Barrex

> The stream isn't working for me anymore  missing the first ever historic post-debate interview with Ron


http://www.ilive.to/view/23600/

http://newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Look at the preposition of Santorum and his family for  the Santorum interview... he gave pointing commands to his family... Borga waited for the propaganda to get in place.
> 
> As far as that Piece of $#@! Donna Brazile... she get paid to spew propaganda. I'm sure she caught flack the last time that she gave Ron Paul some credit. That will change with her future paychecks.


I caught that and it totally creeped me out - Santy pointing at the ground where he wanted them to stand and like little robots, them scurrying to get into daddy's selected position.  Just creepy creeepy creepy.

----------


## mac_hine

David Gergen described by Bill Hicks...

 substitute Rush with him

----------


## Shane Harris

i want a transcript of Paul's answer about going along to get along. that was amazing

----------


## anaconda

Cmon Gergen you piece of $#@!..you know Ron won the debate...

----------


## Butchie

> That's about the size of it in my opinion. He shook his hand with a pulling motion like they were sawing a tree.


Ditto, for Pete's sake let it go, Ron is a grown man, let him handle it himself.

----------


## thehungarian

> Ron is killing this John King interview. Wish he would have mentioned these Eisenhower talking points in the actual debate!


*Ron Paul mentions Eisenhower during debate to emphasize points*

Audience: "Who the $#@! is Eisenhower?"

----------


## XNavyNuke

> me too.  I hope someone uploads it to youtube.


He owned it. You'll love it!

----------


## Lucille

I'm glad Ron didn't meet with that statist cow Brewer.

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	340779879
Transaction date/time: 	2012-02-22 21:11:27

----------


## wgadget

Arizona has a transgender governor?

----------


## cstarace

Go have another cigarette, Jan.

----------


## wgadget

> Ditto, for Pete's sake let it go, Ron is a grown man, let him handle it himself.


It was RUDE and UNCALLED FOR. It was done in a threatening way, imo.

----------


## anaconda

Jan Brewer sounds like she must be a smoker.

----------


## Monotaur

Will this debate be replayed tonight?  Usually they replay immediately afterwards.  Or, will they replay after the post debate analysis propaganda ?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Cmon Gergen you piece of $#@!..you know Ron won the debate...


Hands down. That was an amazing debate.

----------


## seawolf

Ron hit this debate out of the park.   How about spiking the RP Daily Donation Tracker with a $20.00 donation.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> It was RUDE and UNCALLED FOR. It was done in a threatening way, imo.


Definitely.

Santy is a piece of $#@!.  An UNCHRISTIAN piece of $#@!.

----------


## DonovanJames

Sometimes I really hate Facebook for the mere fact that I am going to post up the Ron Paul highlights of this debate and I will get 2 likes... There will be a status like "I'm gonna go tanning!!1!" and its going to have 4000 likes.

----------


## chudrockz

Some day I will need to run for President. At 6'8" and 340 pounds I'd LOVE to see a puny little twerp like Santorum try to shake my arm off. I'd body slam his ass into a podium or two!

----------


## Jlasoon

What are these guys watching? Does anyone really believe that Mitt, Newt, or Rick can actually beat Obama. Heck if turnout during these primaries is any indication, we've already lost this election. Whose going to vote for these guys?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

I hope Santorum will lose some momentum from this debacle.

----------


## Tod

I didn't get to hear all of this debate; had some phone calls.

but what I did hear.....

*Sounded GREAT!!!!*

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

if only he wasn't in front of a republican only crowd. the base gop people are the reason that the replublic system was chosen over a direct democracy by the founders.

Dr. Paul crushed it!

----------


## bluesc

> *Ron Paul mentions Eisenhower during debate to emphasize points*
> 
> Audience: "Who the $#@! is Eisenhower?"


Seniors: "I still like Ike!"

----------


## XNavyNuke

Yeah, Jan. Because having your state's National Guard units back where you can use, them instead of in a stinking sand pit on the other side of the globe, is not nearly as good as a triple layer fence with razor wire. Go ahead and love you some Newt.

XNN

----------


## GraniteHills

HIGHLIGHTS HERE

http://ronpaulflix.com/2012/02/ron-p...e-feb-22-2012/

----------


## kill the banks

Vote Drudge !

----------


## BUSHLIED

What what I was able to catch, Ron demoed Santorum and hit everything out of the park. CNN tried to say that Newt is the true statesman up there...yeah right. Ron was clearly owning the situation.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> if only he wasn't in front of a republican only crowd. the base gop people are the reason that the replublic system was chosen over a direct democracy by the founders.
> 
> Dr. Paul crushed it!


im glad the founders had the wisdom to anticipate this and many of our current issues.

----------


## nano1895

> HIGHLIGHTS HERE
> 
> http://ronpaulflix.com/2012/02/ron-p...e-feb-22-2012/


wow ronpaulflix is on TOP of these things! thanks to the uploader as well

----------


## phil4truth

People I said it at the start of the debate we'd own it and we did. That was simply the best performance I have ever witnessed of any candidate. Paul showed authority, confidence, calmness, maturity and knowledge with little effort. He demanded his presence be felt and that he be heard.

Ownage DR Paul!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Seniors: "I still like Ike!"

----------


## r3volution

what did that frothy sign say ?

----------


## Gary4Liberty

> It was RUDE and UNCALLED FOR. It was done in a threatening way, imo.


 it was Santorums way of assaulting paul for pauls effective debating points.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Back in 2007, I maxed out to Ron Paul's campaign by the end of Q3.  But for various reasons, this time I haven't given anything.
> 
> It's time to change that.  And I thought I'd start it out right, with a matching drive.
> 
> So some of you out there have really dug deep to support Ron Paul.  Maybe you're thinking you're done for now.  But are you really?  Can you give...just another $20?  $10?  $5?  (larger amounts are better, if you can do it, because of fees)
> 
> If I can get at least ten of you, and at least $200, I'll match it with $200 of my own.
> 
> This is a critical moment for the campaign.  We need some wins by the time Super Tuesday is over.  And I believe they're within reach.
> ...


Any takers?
Here's the thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ck-in-the-game.

----------


## pauliticalfan

I still want that gif of Romney clapping in Santorum's face LOL.

----------


## Xenu

Best sign of the night, though.

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## bluesc

> 


I was searching for that picture

----------


## phil4truth

> it was Santorums way of assaulting paul for pauls effective debating points.


Nah it was nothing it was a handshake with sarcasm is all.

----------


## papitosabe

did y'all hear that just now?  Maybe I heard wrong...lady in red said something about ,that's good they didn't talk about Satan...the guy next to her said, the great satan??. Or did I hear wrong

----------


## wgadget

So do you have to be an unattractive human being to get on Anderson Cooper's show?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Don't have time to watch the rest of the debate, but RP's done well so far!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Best sign of the night, though.
> 
> [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



O. M. G.

----------


## Gary4Liberty

maybe someone will shake santorums hand like that the next time he does a meet and greet. I wonder what secret service would think of it. Then when the SS takes the guy away, we can play the two vids side by side to make the point.

----------


## MisterTickle

This post debate analysis is a ignore Ron Paul fest.

----------


## Gary4Liberty

> Nah it was nothing it was a handshake with sarcasm is all.


na it was intentional, dont be naive. He tried to make Ron look weak but Ron wastn having it.  Al gore did the same to GW during a debate, some of you remember.

----------


## Warmon

[QUOTE=XNavyNuke;4208157]Ron is doing well in the post debate interview too!/QUOTE]

I'm surprised they even talked to him, but yeah, he was fabulous in this short interview. The biggest thing to come out of this debate was that Santorum has no principals that he won't violate; even when it's not in the best interest of the country.

----------


## phil4truth

> na it was intentional, dont be naive. He tried to make Ron look weak but Ron wastn having it.  Al gore did the same to GW during a debate, some of you remember.


I see it differently is all.

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

[QUOTE=Warmon;4208343]


> Ron is doing well in the post debate interview too!/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm surprised they even talked to him, but yeah, he was fabulous in this short interview. The biggest thing to come out of this debate was that Santorum has no principals that he won't violate; even when it's not in the best interest of the country.


The biggest thing to come out of this debate was in his post-interview...
Before pushing it back to Anderson Cooper, the CNN host repeated and validated Paul's point that he was 2nd in Delegate numbers.

----------


## papitosabe

> Dang.  Slow down, Ron and complete sentences.


I thought the same at first...he's on CNN... He never knows when they'll lose the feed ...

----------


## phil4truth

> This post debate analysis is a ignore Ron Paul fest.


That is so obvious and it proves that the establishment fears our Ron!

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN's giving a lot of attention to Newt. You've got to be kidding me...

----------


## bunklocoempire

> This post debate analysis is a ignore Ron Paul fest.


What a sham.

Waiting for the 'surge' memo?

"All three of them sucked, yet all three of them did well considering they sucked"

WTF?

Yeah, okay CNN

----------


## Danan

> did y'all hear that just now?  Maybe I heard wrong...lady in red said something about ,that's good they didn't talk about Satan...the guy next to her said, the great satan??. Or did I hear wrong


Fleischer? Wouldn't be surprised if he were a satanist. =D

----------


## sailingaway

> This post debate analysis is a ignore Ron Paul fest.


why would anyone watch a post debate analysis?

----------


## raginggran

> 


Dr.Paul comparing himslef to Eisenhower was brilliant!!!

----------


## phil4truth

> I thought the same at first...he's on CNN... He never knows when they'll lose the feed ...


Agreed.  Or that he'll be cut off. I understand Rons reasoning for talking fast at that stage.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> why would anyone watch a post debate analysis?


Thanks for the slap!  I'm okay now!

----------


## UCFGavin

anyone got the youtube highlights up yet?

----------


## hardrightedge

yeah...a lot of soft people here...that was a "you tore me up tonight, you son of a bitch...good job" handshake...

----------


## DonovanJames

> why would anyone watch a post debate analysis?


Yea unless you are expecting the normal operating procedure. If you think for a second that these people in place whom, /tinfoil hat are puppets to a larger monster pulling the strings of propaganda /tinfoil hat, are going to turn around and all the sudden start praising Ron Paul you'd be setting yourself up for a let down. Instead, drink a beer and relish in the light that was Ron Paul's best debate so far and dump 20 bucks towards his campaign. Show him right now that what he did, he needs to keep doing. Money talks.

----------


## Highstreet

> anyone got the youtube highlights up yet?


ronpaulflix.com does

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Ari Fleischer is a $#@!ing idiot.

----------


## pauliticalfan

LOVE Donna Brazile. That's my girl right there!

----------


## IterTemporis

"Many of these foreign policy issues, I agree with Ron Paul." -Donna Brazile

That was a very nice look that she gave, too, after she said it.

----------


## Monotaur

Ugh.  The CNN Live page is acting up.  Is it still streaming post-debate spin or is it repeating the debate?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Geez, I have personally screwed up handshakes before!
> 
> You guys make Ron Paul and his collective supporters look like nuts!


Lol, it wasn't hard to tell that Santy was ticked at Ron Paul. He really hates him.

----------


## Valli6

> ...that was a "you tore me up tonight, you son of a bitch...good job" handshake...


I felt it was something like that too - "ya got me on that one, Ron!"

Also I think I've seen Bob Hope and Bing Crosby do that in a movie. They said that's how lumberjacks shake hands.

----------


## raginggran

Sanitorium is really off his rocker... malice oozes from his pores and his zealotry is frightening..

----------


## pauliticalfan

I'm actually happy this is the last debate. Ron Paul ended everything on a VERY good note. And it's all come full circle. Remember the first debates where Santorum got the crowd to turn on Ron Paul in regards to Iran?

Well, we got the last word. And it feels great.

----------


## JuicyG

Wow! CNN just admitted Paul is 2nd in delegate count. We should pop a champagne and celebrate. This is huge.

----------


## Deborah K

> Sanitorium is really off his rocker... malice oozes from his pores and his zealotry is frightening..


It boggles my mind that the GOP could even ENTERTAIN the idea that he could beat Obama!!!  But then, there really isn't a two-party system so I shouldn't be surprised about this.

----------


## phil4truth

Bedtime for me folks thanks for the company tonight! Totally blown away by Rons complete ownage of his time tonight. 

Make it quick. No I'll take a minute like everyone else = BOSS!

----------


## wgadget

I wonder how much of that fresh $10 million Newt got from Adelson went to CNN pundits.

----------


## Bruno

> Wow! CNN just admitted Paul is 2nd in delegate count. We should pop a champagne and celebrate. This is huge.


What? Did I just read that right?  Toobs or it didn't happen.

----------


## Danan

How can they possibly argue that Gingrich won the debate? I barely noticed that he was on the stage tonight - and that's not easy considering of whom we're speaking here...

----------


## phil4truth

> What? Did I just read that right?  Toobs or it didn't happen.


LOL Yeah you heard right. Flix has it.

----------


## digitaldean

I think Newt did better than Santorum. I hope that takes away 10% from him so him and Paul get some of that. Maybe Paul can pull out a win by 26-30% in:

Washington, Alaska, Idaho, North Dakota, Ohio, or Vermont.

----------


## UCFGavin

> ronpaulflix.com does


site down?

----------


## tucker

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 2012-02-22 21:37:41
Transaction ID: 513712753H8007637

----------


## Barrex

> site down?


http://ronpaulflix.com/2012/02/ron-p...e-feb-22-2012/

----------


## jufreese

they are talking a lot about earmarks...i bet that's the news story tomorrow about RP.

----------


## UCFGavin

nevermind, looks back up

----------


## phil4truth

> What? Did I just read that right?  Toobs or it didn't happen.


..link already posted.

----------


## UCFGavin

> they are talking a lot about earmarks...i bet that's the news story tomorrow about RP.


i doubt any of it will really be a news story tomorrow

----------


## Hyperion

> Also love Ron's beginning of his point. Basically saying, "Look, I've tried every single argument with you psychopaths and I'm about to give up, but I'll try one more time."


It was perfect. I lol'd.

----------


## frickettz

Wait.. didn't anyone see the post debate coverage on cnn where the black woman.. if I'm not mistaken she's a democrat contributor: after a long discussion on foreign policy, completely ignoring Ron Paul and his position she flatly says right over the air "Frankly, I have to tell you, I agree with Ron Paul on many of these foreign policy issues." Then all the panelists break into laughter.  But then my internet connection completely cut out.

----------


## Monotaur

No replay? 

Anyone have a tube or anything (not just RP highlights)?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

is there a gif of Romney clapping yet ?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> No replay? 
> 
> Anyone have a tube or anything (not just RP highlights)?


there should be a replay coming up at 11pm est

----------


## Monotaur

> there should be a replay coming up at 11pm est


Ah, thanks.  Same CNN Live stream?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> Ah, thanks.  Same CNN Live stream?


oh I'm sorry I meant on cable. I don't know about the stream.

----------


## Live Free or Die

> Seriously guys, calm down, Ron is a big boy, I'm sure he can take of himself, don't do a repeat of the infamous "Perry Assault" nonsense that made Ron look like pussy.


Apples to onions, friend.  

I saw it, Santorum sawed, yanked & jerked Ron's arm (at least twice!) like NO handshake I have ever seen between gentlemen or businessmen or elected officials (which both of them are!)- EVER.  It was something I've only seen amongst drunk frat boys who were intimidating a "rival" at a party while trying to maintain a modicum of etiquette while also appearing "friendly"  for posterity's sake.  It doesn't work.

Yes, we know Ron is a big boy- we've seen the photo of Ron in the pool last summer with his UFC delts- we know he could have jerked Santorum's arm clean off his torso if he were prepared for a yank like that, or even disposed to pull a skanky move like that.  But he isn't and won't.  But that's NOT the point!  And it is certainly not the same as the Rick Perry Finger-pointing photograph.  

This was live video, not just a split second image.  It was disgusting.  I wonder if Santorum yanks his wife and kids around with the same hand.  Or maybe he just follows his own version of the Bible and uses a stick?

----------


## phil4truth

> Wait.. didn't anyone see the post debate coverage on cnn where the black woman.. if I'm not mistaken she's a democrat contributor: after a long discussion on foreign policy, completely ignoring Ron Paul and his position she flatly says right over the air "Frankly, I have to tell you, I agree with Ron Paul on many of these foreign policy issues." Then all the panelists break into laughter.  But then my internet connection completely cut out.


You are correct.

----------


## Carson

So we have a country that has nuclear weapons and has been attacking country after country.

We have another country that may or may not that has been minding their own business.

Which is the threat to world piece?

What if there are no WMD and what they say has been a diversion from the truth?

A while back I heard there were only seven nations on the world left without being part of the global controlled network of central banks. The list had Iraq, Afghanistan, and Libya on it then. Now I think it is down to Iran, North Korea, Sudan, and Cuba

----------


## Hyperion

> I really loved his Syria reply where he said "Ok, I won't win the moral argument but look at the Russians, they didn't fall from an enemy but from bankruptcy and we're doing the same" - He should have been saying that all along.


It's the much more effective appeal to conservatives. It's the one they can logically process and is targeted toward their wavelength.

----------


## papitosabe

is there another stream for the rerun going on now?

----------


## bronxboy10

> is there another stream for the rerun going on now?


Airing live now on CNN 11 PM to 1 AM EST

----------


## papitosabe

> Airing live now on CNN 11 PM to 1 AM EST


thx...wanted a stream to provide for another forum for those that don't have cable

----------


## dawnbt

> Hahaha! Frothy sign!!


I'm watching it recorded and JUST saw that!  LOL!!!

----------


## Carson

> This post debate analysis is a ignore Ron Paul fest.


Maybe we should have our own people interviewing him so they can get the real news onto YouTube and other web outlets. 

Man I'm old and set in my ways but even I can see I going to have to break away even more from stuff they are selling on the old networks.

Lots of us want to hear what he has to say after the debate. He really said it like it is tonight. He was coming in loud and clear!

----------


## dawnbt

> Screencap of the frothy sign anyone? I loved the red highlighting.


I took a picture but have no idea how to add it to this post.

----------


## IterTemporis

> thx...wanted a stream to provide for another forum for those that don't have cable


http://www.newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

----------


## brand0n

I'm sure there's a little bit of bias here, but...http://www.sodahead.com/united-states/who-won-the-gop-debate-in-arizona/question-2475119/

----------


## LBennett76

This was my prediction for the debate at 7:07pm in the seating position thread. I may have underestimated Santie's destruction, but the rest is spot on.

"I predict Ron will own it but Gingrich will be declared the winner by the media. Romney and Santie will both come out looking a little worse for wear, but not destroyed. Santie's fans will think everyone's lying and that they're all just bullying the good decent Christian on stage. But it might wake a few soft supporters up."

----------


## ravedown

> Apples to onions, friend.  
> 
> I saw it, Santorum sawed, yanked & jerked Ron's arm (at least twice!) like NO handshake I have ever seen between gentlemen or businessmen or elected officials (which both of them are!)- EVER.  It was something I've only seen amongst drunk frat boys who were intimidating a "rival" at a party while trying to maintain a modicum of etiquette while also appearing "friendly"  for posterity's sake.  It doesn't work.
> 
> Yes, we know Ron is a big boy- we've seen the photo of Ron in the pool last summer with his UFC delts- we know he could have jerked Santorum's arm clean off his torso if he were prepared for a yank like that, or even disposed to pull a skanky move like that.  But he isn't and won't.  But that's NOT the point!  And it is certainly not the same as the Rick Perry Finger-pointing photograph.  
> 
> This was live video, not just a split second image.  It was disgusting.  I wonder if Santorum yanks his wife and kids around with the same hand.  Or maybe he just follows his own version of the Bible and uses a stick?


 ha- please, it was playful and almost like admitting that ron gave him a tough time and he was goofing around. they both smiled.

----------


## Carson

So I'm re-watching the part where they are discussing the bail out of the auto industries. 

It seems sad they blame the auto industry problems on the unions for gains they made over decades of hard work with the increase in wages and benefits. They want to strip them of their lives work and retirement but when it comes to cutting back on the looting and thieving the government has done through devaluation of our currency and our way of life they refuse to make *one cut*.

Actually with the inflation they have caused no wages have increased in over forty years. Some may have went up some but not at the rate of inflation and everything else. Well unless you are part of the elite 1%.

----------


## Carson

> ha- please, it was playful and almost like admitting that ron gave him a tough time and he was goofing around. they both smiled.


Looked like they were kidding each other to me also. Short of some sort of a high five.

----------


## truthsaga

I can only describe this debate performance, "Consistent!"

----------


## Jeffster

Wow, this might be the most juvenile debate thread on this forum yet.  It's like this is professional wrestling or something.  So much "OMG FROTHY GETTING HIS AZZ KCIKED LOLOLOL" type comments.  It's really cringe-worthy.  I know, I know.  "You don't have to read it."  But good grief, is it impossible to have a thoughtful and respectful discussion about a debate?  It seems to be among this particular group of Ron Paul supporters.

I might have to stop reading this stuff, because it makes me start feeling like rooting against Ron Paul, and that's silly.  Ron Paul is a great man and deserves to win, but doesn't deserve the kind of hate spewed in his name.

It would take me too long to respond to everything I wanted to, but I picked out a few comments along the way...




> That purple tie Newt's sporting is hideous!


I like it!  Purple is my favorite color.  My first thought watching the debate was "Newt has the best tie!"




> Can we start the "Welcome Santorum Supporters" thread yet?


That would be a joke.  Most of the members of this forum have done nothing but insult Santorum and his supporters.  Which is not a way to gain more people to the cause, that's for sure.




> I don't see how any reasonable person could watch this and not see 3 ass clowns and 1 President.


Well, you're blinded by your own biases, then.  All four have valid viewpoints, even if you can't see them.




> Dang.  Slow down, Ron and complete sentences.


Yeah, my son said "If he becomes president, he might die of hyperventilating."    I said "Well, he knows CNN isn't going to give him much time, so he's trying to get a lot out at once!"




> It was RUDE and UNCALLED FOR. It was done in a threatening way, imo.


Oh good grief.  Santorum was not trying to injure Ron Paul.  These men don't hate each other.  Some of you people are truly delusional.




> Definitely.
> 
> Santy is a piece of $#@!.  An UNCHRISTIAN piece of $#@!.


Please stop saying this kind of garbage.  It only demeans you, not Santorum.


Anyway, my overall impression was that Dr. Paul had a great performance tonight, including some really memorable moments of answering with confidence and gusto.  He stumbled a bit when he talked too fast, but he really held his own and took advantage of the time he had.  I really loved his asserting himself to get his full minute when John King said "Very quickly.."

So, I enjoyed the debate but not the juvenile and vulgar and sometimes outright hateful comments made in this thread and wish that some modicum of respect could be showed in a discussion of issues that are so important.  I fully expect I'll have the juvenile insults hurled at me for speaking up about it, but even if I'm the only one who stands up for decency, I think it's worth it to at least put it out there.  If Ron Paul becomes the nominee of the Republican party, there will be A LOT of new members here, and I'd like it to be a site that would be welcoming to all types of people and not a select group of cheerleaders.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> Wow, this might be the most juvenile debate thread on this forum yet.  It's like this is professional wrestling or something.  So much "OMG FROTHY GETTING HIS AZZ KCIKED LOLOLOL" type comments.  It's really cringe-worthy.  I know, I know.  "You don't have to read it."  But good grief, is it impossible to have a thoughtful and respectful discussion about a debate?  It seems to be among this particular group of Ron Paul supporters.


Some get fired up over these debates, if you were offended, I'm sorry... I'm sorry you're so sensitive.

----------


## kylejack

Santorum's Specter answer was impressive. I don't agree with him, but I've never heard that answer before.

----------


## pauliticalfan

@Jeffster

You make some valid points, but it's probably for the best to loosen up a bit. This is all a part of "having fun as well" that Ron always talks about.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

I could not believe the nonsense coming out of Santorum and Gingrich's mouth about government force and coercion when Gingrich talks up Wilson, the Four Freedoms, the New Deal, FDR, Teddy Roosevelt, Hamilton, and Lincoln, and Santorum is Santorum.

----------


## Sarge

CNN poll main page. I find this a little hard to buy.

Quick vote
Who's the favorite now in the GOP presidential campaign?
Romney
44%
1029
Santorum
25%
598
Paul
25%
592
Gingrich
6%
135
Total votes: 2354
This is not a scientific poll

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911



----------


## papitosabe

I hope he uses the Eisenhower bit next time, and explains the MIC monopoly...open the doors, show how the banking system and corporations profit and the trillions involved over the years...

----------


## Danke

Is there a tube of the whole debate?

----------


## papitosabe

I absolutely loved the "because he's a fake" comment by RP...

----------


## ChiefJustice

You know what Dr. Paul said about the draft coming back actually scared me a little. Ron is good on these type of predictions and as much as it is opposed now the tables could be turned quickly if we get involved in a major war.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

He alpha'd the $#@! out of the Iran question. Shades of 1988 Morton Downey drug war argument.

----------


## affa

> I think the cough if to change the audience's focus from what Ron just said. My guess is that a random sound like a cough will make the person think of something else.


some sound tech should compare all CNN debate coughs during RP speaking to see if it's exactly the same; a sound effect.

----------


## Jeffster

> @Jeffster
> 
> You make some valid points, but it's probably for the best to loosen up a bit. This is all a part of "having fun as well" that Ron always talks about.


I'm a fun-loving guy, but some of the stuff in this thread goes beyond goofing on the other candidates.  My son and I do that kind of stuff all the time.  But the kind of over the top comments telling people they should kill themselves, making fun of children, going along with disgusting nicknames for someone, I don't feel that Ron would agree with that sort of stuff.  I think if the Golden Rule was applied to these discussions as Ron said it should for foreign policy, this stuff would be toned way down.  And as I pointed out, it's not politically smart either.  There's many people reading this stuff that are not part of the little club.  And they can get turned off to the superior message by the inferior behavior.  Those are the points I'm trying to make, not limit anyone's speech or tell anyone they can't have fun.  Just saying there's a line and I think it has been crossed many times here.

----------


## No1butPaul

> You know what Dr. Paul said about the draft coming back actually scared me a little. Ron is good on these type of predictions and as much as it is opposed now the tables could be turned quickly if we get involved in a major war.


No kidding, and boys and girls!  It was very sobering and, if I recall correctly, the audience got quiet during that bit.  I REALLY hope that sunk in.  Maybe in their sleep tonight.

----------


## affa

> Oh, $#@! - "I'm gonna be right on the money"


wait. is this answer in the highlights? i'm not finding it...

----------


## Danan

> wait. is this answer in the highlights? i'm not finding it...


The second foreign policy question about Syria (he didn't really answere it though^^).

----------


## DanConway

> I absolutely loved the "because he's a fake" comment by RP...


I demand that someone splice this with Vreenak's "IT'S A FAKE!" and Sisko's "IT'S REAL!" from two of the best episodes of Star Trek: DS9.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> He alpha'd the $#@! out of the Iran question. Shades of 1988 Morton Downey drug war argument.


QFT

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm a fun-loving guy, but some of the stuff in this thread goes beyond goofing on the other candidates.  My son and I do that kind of stuff all the time.  But the kind of over the top comments telling people they should kill themselves, making fun of children, going along with disgusting nicknames for someone, I don't feel that Ron would agree with that sort of stuff.  I think if the Golden Rule was applied to these discussions as Ron said it should for foreign policy, this stuff would be toned way down.  And as I pointed out, it's not politically smart either.  There's many people reading this stuff that are not part of the little club.  And they can get turned off to the superior message by the inferior behavior.  Those are the points I'm trying to make, not limit anyone's speech or tell anyone they can't have fun.  Just saying there's a line and I think it has been crossed many times here.


I agree with this.  It is also against TOS.

----------


## tuggy24g

Ron Paul was AMAZING!!! Ron Paul did the best and was on point with everything. Ron told us how it is and what will happen if this or that does not change. Ron pointed out the government problems and said what they need to do. Ron explained his foreign Policy about as good as you could in a debate about 3 different ways. First by the constitution. Then just why we should not be there and giving good reason on what we should do. Then Finally on just the economy issue of the whole problem. 

I pray to god that this debate is the one that really shows people that he is the only guy who will save America. Ron Paul said it like it was and explained all the problems with the government (according to the questions asked). People need to wake up and say we have a winner. Ron Paul even said that the misconception is that he can not beat Obama and he can. Also said the media does not help. Ron Paul was on FIRE!!!!! If this last debate does not turn people over to voting for him then American has no hope and sad to say deserves to fall to nothing.

----------


## coffeewithchess

Anybody have the Santorum highlights? Looking for a few clips, perhaps for another YouTube video...

----------


## speciallyblend

> Ron Paul was AMAZING!!! Ron Paul did the best and was on point with everything. Ron told us how it is and what will happen if this or that does not change. Ron pointed out the government problems and said what they need to do. Ron explained his foreign Policy about as good as you could in a debate about 3 different ways. First by the constitution. Then just why we should not be there and giving good reason on what we should do. Then Finally on just the economy issue of the whole problem. 
> 
> I pray to god that this debate is the one that really shows people that he is the only guy who will save America. Ron Paul said it like it was and explained all the problems with the government (according to the questions asked). People need to wake up and say we have a winner. Ron Paul even said that the misconception is that he can not beat Obama and he can. Also said the media does not help. Ron Paul was on FIRE!!!!! If this last debate does not turn people over to voting for him then American has no hope and sad to say deserves to fall to nothing.


totally agree, ON FIRE, now clap your hands, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y47G-Wa4qfs<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y47G-Wa4qfs">


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dfca0t888Y<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dfca0t888Y">

----------


## Jeffster

> I pray to God that this debate is the one that really shows people that he is the only guy who will save America. Ron Paul said it like it was and explained all the problems with the government (according to the questions asked). People need to wake up and say we have a winner. Ron Paul even said that the misconception is that he can not beat Obama and he can. Also said the media does not help. Ron Paul was on FIRE!!!!! If this last debate does not turn people over to voting for him then American has no hope and sad to say deserves to fall to nothing.


I echo your prayer.  It really seems to me that bringing our troops home will make such a positive change not only in America but in the world.  If people have to die, let it be defending liberty, not trying to solve ancient conflicts in other nations.  I really hope that Ron Paul gets a big boost from this debate and that more people will be open to the message and the man.

----------


## SCOTUSman

I'm just watching the debate now. I almost fell over laughing when Ron responded to Rick's "I'm real" with "Congratulations." That was the best sarcasm yet in the debates. Ron is awesome!

----------


## cindy25

> You know what Dr. Paul said about the draft coming back actually scared me a little. Ron is good on these type of predictions and as much as it is opposed now the tables could be turned quickly if we get involved in a major war.


it is unfortunately not as unpopular as you think. the progressives would love it if there was a civilian community service option. the conservatives because they could have more wars at lower cost.

----------


## jax

I still cant get over ricks "courage" comment.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Courage the Cowardly Dog

----------


## 3kgt

Damn I only missed the last 19 minutes but it looks like it was a hell of a 19 minute ending! Gotta find it on YT

----------


## papitosabe

> it is unfortunately not as unpopular as you think. the progressives would love it if there was a civilian community service option. the conservatives because they could have more wars at lower cost.


why would conservatives want lower cost?  both sides are puppets for the banking systems, and big gov't, wars, spending/borrowing is their main objective..

----------


## Fort Lauderdale



----------


## Fort Lauderdale



----------


## cindy25

> why would conservatives want lower cost?  both sides are puppets for the banking systems, and big gov't, wars, spending/borrowing is their main objective..


I put that badly; conservatives don't want lower total cost but they would rather have 2 million men for the of price of 1 million. more uniforms, food, transport contracts, and less total pay for the men and women in uniform.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

Ron Paul Highlights in HD [720p] Here:

----------


## A. Havnes

I missed the debate!  Time to watch highlights.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'm a fun-loving guy, but some of the stuff in this thread goes beyond goofing on the other candidates.  My son and I do that kind of stuff all the time.  But the kind of over the top comments telling people they should kill themselves, making fun of children, going along with disgusting nicknames for someone, I don't feel that Ron would agree with that sort of stuff.  I think if the Golden Rule was applied to these discussions as Ron said it should for foreign policy, this stuff would be toned way down.  And as I pointed out, it's not politically smart either.  There's many people reading this stuff that are not part of the little club.  And they can get turned off to the superior message by the inferior behavior.  Those are the points I'm trying to make, not limit anyone's speech or tell anyone they can't have fun.  Just saying there's a line and I think it has been crossed many times here.


Pretty ridiculous that you -1 rep'd me for making a joke.

----------

